# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Cosa Nostra

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nje histori mbi mafien, nga origjina e saj e deri ne ditet tona, ajo qe brenda nje shekulli ndryshoi fytyren e New York-ut, te tokes se emigranteve. Aty kun e vitin 1920 u perqendruan nje milione emigrante italiane, thuajse te gjithe te ardhur nga jugu. Me te cilet 4 vjet me pas do te zbriste dhe nje 19 vjecar, i cili do te beje goxha rruge: Xhuzepe Bonano, i ripagezuar Jozef. Vinte nga Kastelamare del Golfo, bastioni i mafias ne bregun perendimor te Siçilise. Dhe do ti japi jete familjes se tij, Bonano, nje prej pese familjeve qe do te dominonin New Yorkun, se bashku me te tjerat: Kolombo, Gambino, Xhenoveze dhe Lukeze. Histori kohesh te tjera, te shenjuara nga luftera te pergjakshme, deri ne vitet 1970, me biznesin e madh te droges. Dhe pikerisht me heroinen (jemi ne vitin 1984), qe realizohet nje trasanksion kolosal ne miliarda dollare, mes Shteteve te Bashkuara dhe Italise. Dhe lidhja pizza quhet keshtu fale picerive qe perdoren si kanale shperndarje te droges ne Bruklin, Bronkos, Kuins ose Staten Islands. Pak vite me vone, ne 1988, do te jete rradha e Kulles se Hekurt, operacioni tjeter qe zbulon bashkepunimin mes Koza Nostres amerikane me ate Siciliane. Pastaj, asgje! Per rreth 20 vjet sa andej ketej Oqeanit, trafiku i narkomaneve do te bjere ne menyre drastike. Dhe bie edhe heshtja mbi lidhjet e Palermos me New Yorkun, qe kishin lejuar mafian te rritej dhe te behej nje fuqi boterore.
Derisa vjen nje fakt i ri. Nga SHBA nis nje strategji e ndryshme. Promotore behen 2 palermitane, prej shume vitesh te transferuara ne Amerike, Rozario dhe Francesko Inzerillo. Eshte nje projekt ambizioz, i forte. Behet fjale per te ringjallur lidhjet midis 2 shpirterave te Koza Nostres. Nje organizate mafioze, qe eshte edhe nje kthim ne te kaluaren: Si te rifitosh fuqine duke parakaluar rojet evjetra te Korleonezve te Bernardo Provenzamos dhe Toto Rines. Dhe te hakmerresh per te vraret e familjes, te shumte qe nga fillimet e viteve 80.

Plani i Vellezerve Inzerillo merr formen ne dy raste te sakta. Hapi i pare vjen me 1977, kur Francesko Franko qe vrapon trokthi, kthehet ne Siçili, i debuar nga Shtet e Bashkuara. Levizja e dyte, kur Rozario, Sarino, me 29 Dhjetor 2004 zbarkon ne Rome. Pas kraheve 2 vellezerit lene nje bashke pronesi, fryt i investimeve ne te kaluaren, te vetat ose ne bashkezoterim me kusheririn e Xhon Gambino, nip i shefit te madh Karlo: Piceri, ndermarrje, dyqane dhe supermarkete. Perandori e ndertuar ne keto 20 vite larg skenave. Jane lokale qe i gjen kollaj duke shetitur neper New York, mbi te gjitha ne Bruklin, por edhe ne Bronks: Pica e Xho-se, Tek Gaspare, Ushqim Italian. Per te mos folur per New Jerseyn, ku Cherry Hill tre vellezerit Gambino, Xhon, Jozef, Rozario dhe kunati Erazmo kishin bastionin e tyre. Eshte dyshimi se edhe nje prej zinxhireve me te njohura te picave ne SHBA eshte pjese e dy klaneve te kryqezuar Inzerillo-Gambino.
Dhe pikerisht per kete, per te verifikuar gershetimet shoqerore mes ketyre dy familjeve te nderuara, ka lindur nje grup pune i perbashket mes FBI-se dhe Sherbimit qendror te policies. Hetues qe tani thellohen ne vitet amerikane te Trokthit dhe Sanrinos, qe kur ky i pari u arrestua rreth 3 jave me pare, me 20 Qershor. Dhe operacioni Gotha, qe nen regjine e prokurorit te Palermos, Xhuzepe Pinjatone, dergoi ne burg rreth 50 shefa dhe ushtare te akuzuar per lidhje mafioze. Duke kapur keshtu, drejtuesit e qarqeve dhe provincave. Dhe duke kerkuar te gjejne se cfare kane bere ne ShBA Vellezerit Inzerillo.

Eshte e kaluara qe rikthehet dhe na çon 27 vite prapa. 
Atehere kur ne vitin 1979, bankieri i mafias dhe Vatikanit, Mikele Sindona rrembehet nga te vetquajturit brigadiste. Ishte apo nuk ishte kjo periudha e terrorizmit te kuq? Cilin shans me te mire do te mund te kishte luajtur nje financier ne falimentim, ne Shtete e Bashkuara dhe ne Milano, per te shpetuar perandorine e tij? Dhe ja tek zbret ne fushe trupmadhi Xhon Gambino (i lindur ne Palermo dhe ne SHBA i vendosur ne vitin 68). Eshte nje burre per pune, nje inxhinier qe ndahet mes Bruklinit dhe New Jersey-t . Me koorporaten e tij Manduca nderton ura dhe rruge. Por, ndihmon edhe bashkekombesin e tij, Sindona. Duke sjelle ne menyre clandestine nga SHBA ne Siçili dhe duke arkitektuar rrembimin e tij te rreme. Me nje finale tragjikomedie, kur Sindona plagoset ne njeren kembe nga militantet ekstraparlamentare. Ne te vertete e gjuan nje mjek, mik i Xhonit.
Sindona, Bontade, Gambino, Inzerillo, jane te gjithe te lidhur me te njejtin litar mafioz, ai i keputur me dysh nga Korleonezet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Kur Silvio financohej nga mafia

*


*Xhovani Bruska zbulon: Ne vitet 70-te, nje mafioz financoi Kavalierin, te cilit i duheshin te holla. Ai e ktheu borxhin, megjithe interesat. Ja si shkoi marreveshja. Cfare thone shenimet*


*Lirio Abate*


Behet fjale per dhjetra miliarda lireta. Nje shume parash qe ne vitet 70-te perbente nje thesar te vertete, baraz me dhjetra miliona euro te sotme. Ky ishte investimi qe nje grup mafiozesh palermitane ja pat besuar asokohe Silvio Berluskonit: Para qe e kishin origjinen nga trafiku i droges, permes te cilit leviznin valixhe te tera me heroine dhe dollare nga Sicilia drejt Shteteve te Bashkuara. Ne rreshtin e pare te ketij operacioni, qenkesh Stefano Bontate, “princi i Vilagracias”, kumbari me i pasur i gardes se vjeter qe frekuentonte sallonet e Palermos aristokrate dhe lozhat masonike, duke vendosur edhe per fatet e politikes lokale. Bashke me te, nje “bord” bosesh te tjere i dhane pako te tera miliona liretash themeluesit te kompanise se ndertimit Edilnord. 

Keta bose u shfarosen gjate luftes se pameshirshme qe ndermoren killerat korleoneze te Toto Riines ne fillim te viteve 80-te. Te gjithe te vdekur, pervec njerit. Te pakten sipas deklaratave me te fundit te Xhovani Bruskes: Nje prej financuesve te supozuar te Berluskonit eshte ende gjalle. Eshte i lire, sepse i ra shansi te jete mafiozi i vetem qe perfitoi nga rishikimi i te famshmit “maksi-proces” kunder mafias. Emri qe Bruska shenoi ne hetimet e 25 nentorit te kaluar, figuron te jete ai i Xhovanelo Grekos, nje i mbijetuar: Pasi shpetoi nga vrasesit korleoneze ja mbathi per ne Spanje, u arrestua 16 vite me vone dhe pastaj fitoi lirine fale rishikimit te denimit perfundimtar. 

Ceshtja e kapitaleve mafioze qe mberriten deri tek Kavalieri ne vitet 1970, eshte objekt i hetimeve prej te pakten 15 vitesh, por pa u arritur kurre te gjendet nje fakt mbi pergjegjesite e Berluskonit. Kane folur nje duzine deshmitaresh dhe bashkepunetoresh te drejtesise, me mbeshtetjen e ekzaminimeve te gjata bankare per te rindertuar origjinen e parave qe i mundesuan kryeministrit aktual te krijoje perandorine e tij ekonomike. 

Sipas hipotezave te akuzes, pika e referimit te ketij operacioni ka qene Marcelo del’Utri, nje menaxher palermitan qe u vendos ne Veri ne vitin 1974. Parate- thone disa deshmitare – paskeshin qene te nevojshme per te shmangur nje krize mungese te hollash me te cilen po perballej kompania e Berluskonit, duke i mundesuar perfundimin e disa veprimtarive ne sektorin e ndertimit, dhe nisjen e aventures televizive me blerjen e filmave per kanalet e para televizive qe u destinuan me pas per te formuar grupin Fininvest. Berluskoni ishte shenuar ne listen e te hetuarve per pastrim parash, por pozicioni i tij me vone u arkivua. Ndersa Del’Utri u denua edhe ne gjykaten e Apelit, nen akuzen e bashkepunimit me mafian. Ne arsyetimin e denimit nga gjykata, flitet per nje takim te kryer ne Milano, ku Berluskoni i pat kerkuar Bontates mbrojtje per veten dhe familjen. 

Pikerisht ne kontekstin e mesiperm hyjne ne loje pohimet e reja te Xhovani Bruskes, nje prej kapove te medhenj te Koza Nostres ne Palermo, i cili se bashku me Toto Riinen udhehoqi sulmin kunder shtetit ne vitet 1992-93: Njeriu qe shtypi telekomanden e bombes se Kapacit kunder Xhovani Falkones dhe urdheroi vrasjen e vogelushit Xhuzepe Di Mateo, per te leshuar nje sinjal te llahtarshem vdekjeje ndaj te penduarve qe guxonin te flisnin. Qe nga shtatori i kaluar, pasi u akuzua edhe per pastrim parash dhe tentative shantazhi, Bruska po i furnizon gjykatesit e Palermos me nje bashkepunim te ri. Nje zgjedhje e detyruar kjo, pasi mikropergjuesit zbuluan sesi gjate leje-daljeve nga burgu, bosi vazhdonte te menaxhonte pasuri te fshehta dhe te merrej me shantazhe e kercenime. E sidomos, pasi u zbulua se u kishte mbajtur fshehur hetuesve emra te rendesishem. 

Ne vitin 1996, ne momentin e arrestimit Bruska beri nje seri deklaratash false, te qellimshme per te denigruar e delegjimituar gjykates e politikane te se majtes. Por shpejt iu corr maska dhe vendosi te flase per krejt sezonin e masakrave, duke pranuar pergjegjesite e e veta dhe duke pershkruar edhe negociatat e para mes Koza Nostres dhe institucioneve te shtetit ne veren e 1992-it. Por pas 14 vitesh u zbulua se se ai kishte ruajtur per vete shume njohje dhe lidhje te vjetra. Duke nisur nga historia e thesarit te supozuar mafioz qe iu besua Berluskonit. 

Rrefimi, i hedhur e zeze mbi te bardhe gjate muajve te fundit, sipas hetuesve eshte i rendesishem sepse pershkruan ne detaje te gjitha tentativat nga ana e boseve per te rikuperuar kapitalet e dorezuara biznesmenit milanez. Bruska pretendon se cdo vit, Berluskoni u kthente financuesve siciliane 600 milione lireta. Pastaj lufta korleoneze ne vitet 1981-82 e shfarosi Bontaten dhe grupin e tij, duke bere qe marredheniet te nderpriten. Per kete qellim, ne vitin 1986 u urdherua nje atentat kunder baneses se Berluskonit, ne menyre qe t’i kujtonin atij detyrimet e vjetra. Nje paralajmerim ky qe u krye pa dijenine e Riines, i cili u paskesh terbuar nga ky gjest dhe qe nga ai moment e tutje, e mori personalisht ne dore kontrollin e marredhenieve me kryeministrin e ardhshem, duke e menaxhuar vete dorezimin e 600 milione liretave vjetore. Ishte ky hapi i pare drejt nje marreveshjeje me te gjere, sipas fjaleve te Bruskes, qe ne veren e vitit 1992 e afroi Del’Utrin dhe partine e sapolindur Forza Italia, drejt nje pakti me kupolen e Koza Nostres. 

Sot Xhovani Bruska ka dhene rrefime te reja per boset te cilet ne vitet 70-te investuan per Kavalierin. Mes tyre ishte edhe Pietro Markeze, i vrare ne burg ne vitin 1982. E mbi te gjithe ishte Xhovanelo Greko, me i besuari i Bontates, i akuzuar si autor i shume vrasjeve: Nje prej njerezve te pakte te kumbarit palermitan, qe i mbijetoi kasaphanes korleoneze. Bruska rrefen sesi Greko ja doli t’i zere ngushte vrasesit e Riines me nje aksion te befasishem: Ai ja behu ne banesen e mafiozit Gaetano Cina, mik i Del‘Utrit, qe asokohe ishte aleat i korleonezeve. “Xhovanelo Greko del nga vendi ku ishte fshehur dhe i ben nje surprize ketij Cines, per t’i marre parate”. Cina, sipas Bruskes, eshte njeriu qe ne ate kohe mund te lidhej direkt me krahun e djathte te Berluskonit. Dhe qe permes ketij kanali, ja doli te perfitonte kuoten e tij te investimit. 

Deri tani asnje bashkepunetor nuk kishte folur per rrugen e kthimit qe pershkonin parate. Perkundrazi, shume te penduar kane pershkruar zemerimin e mafiozeve palermitane, te cilet kerkonin te mesonin se ku kishin perfunduar miliardat e mbledhura nga i ndjeri Bontate per llogari te familjeve te tjera. Sepse shume te pakte ishin ata qe e njihnin harten e thesarit. Dhe Bruska sot pretendon se Xhovanelo Greko eshte njeri prej atyre qe e dinin kete harte. E per kete motiv, kishte arketuar edhe frutin e investimit te tij milanez. 

I arratisur nga Sicilia pas vrasjes se shefit te tij ne mafia, Xhovanelo Greko eshte akuzuar se ka qene njeri prej vrasesve te skuadres se Ciakulit (Ciaculli, fshat prane Palermos), e cila tentoi me kot t’ua priste hovin shfarosesve korleoneze. Pas 16 vitesh ne fshehje, policia e zbuloi ne ishullin spanjoll Ibiza. Por procedura e ekstradimit u pengua ne njemije e nje menyra, derisa ne vitin 2000 Greko ben te ditur se “eshte gati te flase me gjykatesit italiane” per t’u mbrojtur nga akuzat dhe pranuar transferimin ne Itali. Ne nje interviste, ky i shumeakuzuar si killer siguronte se nuk dinte asgje per negociatat e fshehta te shtetit me mafian, dhe donte te mbrohej ne proceset per vrasje qe ishin hapur ne Palermo. Nje vit me pas, vjen surpriza: Gaetano Grado zgjodhi te bashkepunoje me drejtesine. Grado eshte nje tjeter aleat i Bontates, qe sipas deshmive te te penduarve, frekuentonte vilen Arkore te Berluskonit. Ne deshmite e tij, Grado veteakuzohej per te vetmen tentative vrasjeje per te cilen Greko qe denuar gjate maksi-procesit. Mbi kete baze, Greko u clirua nga denimi me ane te nje akti te gjykates se Apelit te Katanias. 

Pasi ka kryer edhe nje tjeter denim per bashkepunim mafioz, sot Xhovanelo Greko eshte i lire dhe jeton larg Sicilise, bashke me te shoqen dhe vajzat. Ja nje romance kriminale me fund te lumtur. Por kesaj romance, nese fjalet e Bruskes verifikohen, mund t’i shtohet nje kapitull i erret, lidhur me parate e investuara ne biznesin e Berluskonit, qe u rikthyen bashke me fitimet; nje histori qe mund te ofroje indicie te reja hetimore dhe mund t’i jape impuls te ri hapjes se hetimeve per pastrim parash ndaj Kavalierit. 

L’espresso 



Krimet dhe akuzat 

Xhovani Bruska, 54 vjec, eshte pergjegjesi i veprave kriminale te paprecedenta. Ai ka deklaruar fajesine per urdherimin ose ekzekutimin e vrasjes se mbi 150 personave. Ne vitin 1992 ishte ai qe shtypi telekomanden e bombes qe vrau prokurorin Xhovani Falkone, te shoqen dhe tre agjente policie. Mandej urdheroi pengmarrjen dhe vrasjen e Xhuzepe Di Mateos, djalit 13 vjecar te nje te penduari. 

Perse atehere, shteti duhet t’i besoje nje njeriu te tille? Dihet se te penduarit kane te gjithe nje te kaluar kriminale. Themeli i ligjit mbi bashkepunetoret e drejtesise eshte shkembimi, pa llogaritur vlerat etike: Rrefime ne kembim te perfitimeve, lejeve apo daljes nga burgu, mbrojtjes per vete dhe familjaret. Nje zgjedhje kjo e legjislativit italian, qe vjen nga veshtiresia per te depertuar ne sistemin sekret te familjeve mafioze, te bashkuara permes kercenimit te vdekjes. Por sistemi kerkon zbatimin e disa rregullave: I penduari duhet te flase brenda 180 diteve, pa fshehur asgje; te pranoje krimet dhe te jape informacion mbi pasurite e akumuluara. Ne vitin 1996, ne momentin e arrestimit Bruska tentoi te beje diversion duke hedhur akuza te paverteta mbi gjykates dhe politikane. Pasi gjithcka u verifikua si shpifje, ai pranoi te bashkepunoje, duke hedhur drite mbi qindra vrasje. Por edhe ne burg, ai paskesh vijuar me aktivitetin e tij kriminal, derisa nderhyne prokuroret e Palermos dhe karabinieret. Sot hapet ky kapitull i ri me rrefimet mbi raportet e mafias me Berluskonin. Por qe keto rrefime te jene te vlefshme, duhet te verifikohen ne menyre shume rigoroze nga gjykatesit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EuroStar1

Falcone ju vinte hakut atyre maskarenjeve

Sikur te kishim edhe ne nje Falcone

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),murik (24-05-2017)

----------


## FreeByrd

> Nje histori mbi mafien, nga origjina e saj e deri ne ditet tona, ajo qe brenda nje shekulli ndryshoi fytyren e New York-ut, te tokes se emigranteve. Aty kun e vitin 1920 u perqendruan nje milione emigrante italiane, thuajse te gjithe te ardhur nga jugu. Me te cilet 4 vjet me pas do te zbriste dhe nje 19 vjecar, i cili do te beje goxha rruge: Xhuzepe Bonano, i ripagezuar Jozef. Vinte nga Kastelamare del Golfo, bastioni i mafias ne bregun perendimor te Siçilise. Dhe do ti japi jete familjes se tij, Bonano, nje prej pese familjeve qe do te dominonin New Yorkun, se bashku me te tjerat: Kolombo, Gambino, Xhenoveze dhe Lukeze. Histori kohesh te tjera, te shenjuara nga luftera te pergjakshme, deri ne vitet 1970, me biznesin e madh te droges. Dhe pikerisht me heroinen (jemi ne vitin 1984), qe realizohet nje trasanksion kolosal ne miliarda dollare, mes Shteteve te Bashkuara dhe Italise. Dhe “lidhja pizza” quhet keshtu fale picerive qe perdoren si kanale shperndarje te droges ne Bruklin, Bronkos, Kuins ose Staten Islands. Pak vite me vone, ne 1988, do te jete rradha e “Kulles se Hekurt”, operacioni tjeter qe zbulon bashkepunimin mes Koza Nostres amerikane me ate Siciliane. Pastaj, asgje! Per rreth 20 vjet sa andej ketej Oqeanit, trafiku i narkomaneve do te bjere ne menyre drastike. Dhe bie edhe heshtja mbi lidhjet e Palermos me New Yorkun, qe kishin lejuar mafian te rritej dhe te behej nje fuqi boterore.
> Derisa vjen nje fakt i ri. Nga SHBA nis nje strategji e ndryshme. Promotore behen 2 palermitane, prej shume vitesh te transferuara ne Amerike, Rozario dhe Francesko Inzerillo. Eshte nje projekt ambizioz, i forte. Behet fjale per te ringjallur lidhjet midis 2 shpirterave te Koza Nostres. Nje organizate mafioze, qe eshte edhe nje kthim ne te kaluaren: Si te rifitosh fuqine duke parakaluar rojet evjetra te Korleonezve te Bernardo Provenzamos dhe Toto Rines. Dhe te hakmerresh per te vraret e familjes, te shumte qe nga fillimet e viteve 80.
> 
> Plani i “Vellezerve Inzerillo” merr formen ne dy raste te sakta. Hapi i pare vjen me 1977, kur Francesko “Franko qe vrapon trokthi”, kthehet ne Siçili, i debuar nga Shtet e Bashkuara. Levizja e dyte, kur Rozario, “Sarino”, me 29 Dhjetor 2004 zbarkon ne Rome. Pas kraheve 2 vellezerit lene nje bashke pronesi, fryt i investimeve ne te kaluaren, te vetat ose ne bashkezoterim me kusheririn e Xhon Gambino, nip i shefit te madh Karlo: Piceri, ndermarrje, dyqane dhe supermarkete. Perandori e ndertuar ne keto 20 vite larg skenave. Jane lokale qe i gjen kollaj duke shetitur neper New York, mbi te gjitha ne Bruklin, por edhe ne Bronks: Pica e Xho-se, Tek Gaspare, Ushqim Italian. Per te mos folur per New Jerseyn, ku Cherry Hill tre vellezerit Gambino, Xhon, Jozef, Rozario dhe kunati Erazmo kishin bastionin e tyre. Eshte dyshimi se edhe nje prej zinxhireve me te njohura te picave ne SHBA eshte pjese e dy klaneve te kryqezuar Inzerillo-Gambino.
> Dhe pikerisht per kete, per te verifikuar gershetimet shoqerore mes ketyre dy “familjeve te nderuara”, ka lindur nje grup pune i perbashket mes FBI-se dhe Sherbimit qendror te policies. Hetues qe tani thellohen ne vitet amerikane te “Trokthit” dhe “Sanrinos”, qe kur ky i pari u arrestua rreth 3 jave me pare, me 20 Qershor. Dhe operacioni “Gotha”, qe nen regjine e prokurorit te Palermos, Xhuzepe Pinjatone, dergoi ne burg rreth 50 shefa dhe ushtare te akuzuar per lidhje mafioze. Duke kapur keshtu, drejtuesit e qarqeve dhe provincave. Dhe duke kerkuar te gjejne se cfare kane bere ne ShBA “Vellezerit Inzerillo”.
> 
> Eshte e kaluara qe rikthehet dhe na çon 27 vite prapa. 
> Atehere kur ne vitin 1979, bankieri i mafias dhe Vatikanit, Mikele Sindona rrembehet nga te vetquajturit brigadiste. Ishte apo nuk ishte kjo periudha e terrorizmit te kuq? Cilin shans me te mire do te mund te kishte luajtur nje financier ne falimentim, ne Shtete e Bashkuara dhe ne Milano, per te shpetuar perandorine e tij? Dhe ja tek zbret ne fushe trupmadhi Xhon Gambino (i lindur ne Palermo dhe ne SHBA i vendosur ne vitin 68). Eshte nje burre per pune, nje inxhinier qe ndahet mes Bruklinit dhe New Jersey-t . Me koorporaten e tij “Manduca” nderton ura dhe rruge. Por, ndihmon edhe bashkekombesin e tij, Sindona. Duke sjelle ne menyre clandestine nga SHBA ne Siçili dhe duke arkitektuar rrembimin e tij te rreme. Me nje finale tragjikomedie, kur Sindona plagoset ne njeren kembe nga militantet ekstraparlamentare. Ne te vertete e gjuan nje mjek, mik i Xhonit.
> Sindona, Bontade, Gambino, Inzerillo, jane te gjithe te lidhur me te njejtin litar mafioz, ai i keputur me dysh nga Korleonezet.


I will tell you a sad and shocking story about the present day Italian Mafia wiseguys.  You remember how the wiseguys were pampered and privileged in prison in "Goodfellas". What a lot of people don't know is the great John Gotti, the Teflon Don, had to go hat in hand and humbly ask the AB (Aryan Brotherhood) for protection against blacks and other minorities in prison. Gotti spent a few years suffering the humiliation of being a Mafia big shot and having to ask for protection from outsiders (non Italians). Eventually Gotti thought he had enough Italian and Sicilian cons in the system to back him up and quit paying protection to the AB. What transpired is the Aryan Brotherhood hired a big black enforcer type convict to start a fight with Gotti and beat him up. After being assaulted Gotti renewed his contract with the AB. 

I'm sure the old "Mustachio Petes" are rolling in their graves. 

_________________________________________________


Unë do t'ju tregoj një histori tronditëse dhe i trishtuar në lidhje me wiseguys italiane ditët e sotme mafioze. Ju kujtohet se si wiseguys qenë pampered dhe të privilegjuar në burg në" Goodfellas ". Çfarë shumë njerëz nuk e dinë është John madhe Gotti, Don Teflon, kishte për të shkuar kapelë në dorë dhe me modesti të kërkojë Ab (Arian Brotherhood) për mbrojtjen kundër zezakëve dhe pakicave të tjera në burg. Gotti kalojnë disa vite vuan poshtërimin e të qenit një e shtënë Mafia i madh dhe i pasur nevojë të kërkoni për mbrojtja nga të jashtmit simbolit italianët jo). Përfundimisht Gotti menduar se ai kishte mjaft kundrat italiane dhe sicilian në sistem për të mbështetur atë dhe u largua duke paguar mbrojtje të AB. Çfarë transpired është Vëllazëria arian punësuar një i madh i zi tip zbatues dënuar për të filluar një luftë me Gotti dhe e rrahën atë. Pasi u sulmuar Gotti përtërirë kontratën e tij me AB.

Unë jam i sigurt e vjetër "Mustachio Petes" po përsëritet në varret e tyre.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*SUPLEMENTI NR. 7/ Historia mafiozit legjendar John Gotti, padrinoja i fundit i COSA-NOSTRE-s*


Në suplementin e së dielës për historinë e Cosa Nostra-s do të flasim për historinë e dy prej 5 familjeve më të mëdha mafioze në SHBA. Familjen “Gambino” dhe për familjen “Colombo”. Historia e familjes “Gambino”  është e mbushur plot mistere, luftë tradhti, vrasje, çka ka bërë që kjo familje të hyjë në histori si nj ë nga familjet më legjendar. K ët ë familje m ë legjendare e bëri John Gotti, ose siç i thoshin ndryshe “bosi spic” ngaqë vishej mjaft bukur dhe cilësohej si Al Kapone i ri i Amerikës. Gotti ishte personi që fitoi simpatinë e një pjese të publikut, të medias dhe urrejtjen e prokurorëve federalë dhe agjentëve të FBI-së. Ai së bashku me Al Kapones dhe Joe Colombo, ishin mafiozët e vetëm që dolën në kopertinën e revistës TIME”. Ndërsa familja Kriminale Colombo është një nga “Pesë familjet” që kontrollon aktivitete të krimit të organizuar në “New York City, Amerikë, në fenomenin kriminal mbarëkombëtar, të njohur si Mafia (ose Cosa Nostra). U njoh përkohësisht si “Familja Profaci.”


*“Gambino”, dy shekuj pushtet dhe luftra*

Familja kriminale Gambino është një nga “Pesë Familjet” që kontrollon aktivitete të krimit të organizuar përgjithësisht në New York City , SHBA, i njohur në mbarë vendin me një fenomen kriminal si Mafia (ose Cosa Nostra). Me bazë në New York City , operacionet e bandës u shtrinë përgjatë gjithë bregdetit lindor dhe anembanë vendit deri në Califonia. Aktivitetet e jashtëligjshme përfshijnë shfrytëzimin e punëtorëve, kumar, mashtrime të ndryshme, grabitje me dhunë, pastrim parash, prostitucion, vrasje me pagesë, thyerje të ligjet për hedhje të mbeturinave toksike, vjedhje të ndryshme.


*Origjinat*

Origjinat e familjes kriminale Gambino mund kërkohen në ditët e hershme, kur banda kriminale napoletane e udhëhequr nga Pellegrino Morano, “Don Grino”, i cili u pasua nga Salvatore D’Aquila, “Toto”, menjëherë, pasi Morano u burgos në vitin 1916. D’Aquila u përball me forcat e Giuseppe Masseria, “Joe the Boss” (Xho Bosi), dhe u vra rreth vitit 1928, kur banda që ai kishte udhëhequr shkoi në duart e Alfred Mineo dhe Steve Ferrigno, gjatë periudhës së Prohibicionit. Lufta e Castellammarese, ndërmjet rivalëve nga New York-u, Masseria dhe Salvatore Maranzano, la pas shumë viktima, në mes të cilave Mineon dhe Ferrignon, të cilët u kapën në befasi dhe u vranë në 5 Nëntor të vitit 1930, jashtë shtëpisë së Ferrignos në adresën 759 Pelham Parkëay South. Këto vrasje ishin ndër të fundit e radhëve të gjata vrasjesh nga të dyja palët në luftë, e cila në fund mbaroi dhe me vdekjet e dy “kokave”; Masseria në prill të vitit 1931 dhe Maranzano pesë muaj më pas. Përfituesi më i madh (dhe organizatori i dy vrasjeve) ishte Charlie Luciano, “Lucky”, i cili menjëherë riorganizoi krimin e organizuar në New York dhe hodhi bazat për themelimin e bashkimit, “Pesë Familjeve” të New York-ut, i bërë i njohur si “Komisioni” i Cosa Nostra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Pas Luftës së Castellammarese*

Duke pasuar një periudhë nën kontrollin e Frank Scalice, i pari lider, i njohur publikisht i familjes kriminale Gambino, ishte Vincenzo Mangano, “Vincent”, një student i denjë i shkollës Mafioze, në stilin e Masserias dhe Maranzanos, por dikush që tolerohej nga të gjithë, për shkak të lidhjeve të tij të ngushta me Emil Camardan, zëvendëspresidenti i International Longshoremen’s Association. Nëpërmjet organizatës, Mangano dhe familja kontrollonin pjesën lindore të New York-ut dhe Brooklyn-it me aktivitete si grabitje me dhunë, mashtrime në masë, dhe kumar të jashtligjshëm, duke përfshirë këtu dhe bastet në garat me kuaj dhe llotari të ndryshme. Mangano themeloi gjithashtu dhe City Democratic Club, me pretekstin e promovimit të bazave të vlerave amerikane, por në të vërtetë ishte për të mbuluar Murder Inc., bandën e mirënjohur të vrasësve, përgjithësisht çifutë, të cilët do të mbaronin punën që u kërkohej nga familja italo-amerikane, kundrejt një pagese. Phil Mangano ishte një anëtar, ashtu si dhe Albert Anastasia, i njohur si “Zoteria i Lartë Ekzekutor”. Në atë kohë, Carlo Gambino ishte rritur në detyrë brenda organizatës, ashtu sikurse ishte dhe një lider tjetër i së ardhmes së familjes, kunati i Gambino-s, Paul Castellano, “Big Paul” (Poli i Madh).


*Vriten Vëllezërit e Mangano-s*

Anastasia dhe Mangano gjithmonë shmangnin përballjen me njëri-tjetrin. Mangano ishte mjaft i indinjuar që Anastasia preferonte të mbante lidhje me anëtarë të ndryshëm të familjeve të tjera dhe në shumë raste të dy kanë qenë në prag të fillimit të një konflikti mes njëri-tjetrit. E gjithë kjo do të mbaronte shumë keq për Manganon dhe në Prill të vitit 1951 gjendet trupi i tij i pajetë, ndërsa vëllai i tij u zhduk pa lënë asnjë gjurmë.

I thirrur për të dëshmuar përpara familjeve të tjera të New York-ut, si i dyshuari kryesor për vrasjet e ndodhura, Anastasia asnjëherë nuk pranoi të ishte i përfshirë në dy vdekjet e Manganove, por megjithatë deklaroi që Vince planifikonte prej kohësh vrasjen e tij. Albert Anastasia kishte shumë kohë që drejtonte familjen dhe asnjë në familje nuk e mendonte veten të përfshirë në ecurinë e një prej vrasësve më të frikshëm të asaj kohe. Carlo Gambino, një karakter i ngjashëm me atë të një udhëheqësi, bëri manovrën për të marrë pozicionin e zëvendësit të Anastasias.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Anastasia eliminohet*


Pasuria e familjes ishte e lidhur ngushtë me fitimet e një familjeje tjetër, atë që drejtohej nga Frank Costello, e cila njihet sot si familja kriminale Genovese. Vito Genovese zëvendësshefi “i uritur” për pushtet, kishte nevojë të gjente një mënyrë për të shkatërruar lidhjet e ngushta mes Costellos dhe Anastasias, lidhje këto që ishin burim solidariteti në Sindikatën Kombëtare të Krimeve për të dy shefat. Kështu që Genovese arrin të përfitojë nga vrasja e një burri nga Brooklyn i quajtur Arnold Schuster në vitin 1952, të cilin Anastasia e kishte vrarë, sepse, rastësisht, ndodhi të ishte dëshmitar okular në vrasjen e një grabitësi bankash (të cilin Anastasia as që e njihte). Genovese dëshmon se Anastasia ishte i pabalancuar dhe një kërcënim për sindikatën. Me mbështetjen e Gambinos kundër shefit te tij, Genovese i kishte vënë gjërat në vijë për të hequr qafe udhëheqësin e Gambinove. Në fillim, Costellos i bëhet një atentat jashtë ndërtesës së apartamentit të vet dhe plagoset rëndë në dy Maj të vitit 1957. Atentati e shokoi Costellon deri në atë mase sa shpalli tërheqjen e vet nga kreu i familjes dhe doli në pension, duke i lënë gjithçka Genoveses. Supozohet që atentatori të ketë qenë Vincent Gigante, “Chin” (Mjekra).



Gjashtë muaj më vonë, ne 25 Tetor 1957, Anastasia vritet në karrigen e një berberhaneje në hotelin Park Sheraton në West 56 Street. Për shumë vite me radhë, vrasja mendohej të ishte kryer nga Joseph Gallo, “Crazy Joe” (Xhoi i Çmendur). Më vonë, shefi i familjes kriminale Colombo dhe armiku i Gallos, Carmine Persico, “Junior” (I riu), vetëshpall autoritet dhe meritë vetjake. Gjithsesi, gazetari Jerry Capeci në shkrimin e tij online “Vendi i Gangsterëve” dëshmon se vrasja është kryer nga një skuadër me tre vetë, e organizuar nga Joseph Biondo, “Joe the Blonde”, (Xho Bjondi) me urdhër të Carlo Gambino. Kjo skuadër përbëhej nga Stephen Grammauta, Stephen Armone dhe Arnold Wittenburg, një “grup pune” i trafikantëve të heroinës në Pjesën Lindore të Poshtme.

Ish zëvendësshefi i Anastasias, Carlo Gambino, mori në dorë të gjithë aktivitetet e familjes, e cila që atëherë njihet me emrin e tij. Biondo u shpërblye me postin e zëvendësshefit, të cilin e mbajti deri në ditën e vdekjes në 1966. Grammauta zuri postin e kapos gjeneral në vitet 1990.

*Gambino promovon Familjen*

Genovese burgoset për 15 vjet, ku edhe vdes në 1969. Familja Gambino shumë shpejt u bë një nga familjet më të fuqishme në Sindikatën Kombëtare të Krimeve, me lidhje të forta me shtëpitë e kumarit të Meyer Lanskyt në Cuba dhe Bahamas, një biznes shumë fitimprurës ky për Mafian. Dështimi i Joseph Bonanno, “Joe Bananas” (Xho Bananja), udhëheqësi i familjes kriminale Bonanno dhe rivali kryesor i Gambinos, për të anashkaluar Gambinon dhe “kokat” e familjeve të tjera kriminale të New York-ut në fund të luftës së Bonannos, e bëri Gambino-n një nga liderat më të fuqishëm të “Pesë Familjeve”. Supozohet se Gambino ka përdorur pozitat e veta për të organizuar vrasjen e Joseph Colombo, lideri i familjes kriminale Colombo, në 28 Qershor 1971. Ka gjasa që vrasësi i Colombos, Jerome Johnson, të ketë qenë një “ushtar” i vetmuar i mbështetur në familje nga Colombo për Lëvizjen Italiane të të Drejtave të Njeriut. Ose si shprehet dhe një informator i quajtur Michael Franzese, ai mund të ishte mashtruar ose vënë në kurth nga vetë Carlo Gambino. Colombo i mbijetoi atentatit, por qëndroi në koma derisa vdiq në vitin 1977. Ai u varros përkrah Joseph Gallo. Johnson u vra nga truproja e Colombos.



Në ç’do rast, influenca e Gambinos ndihej dhe në prapa skenat e familjes kriminale Luchese, e udhëhequr kjo nga Carmine Tramunti, “Mr. Gribbs”. Gambino supozohet gjithashtu se kishte ndikim dhe në zgjedhjen e Frank Tieri, “Funzi”, si shef i familjes kriminale Genovese, pas vrasjes së Thomas Eboli, të cilin Gambino e kishte vrarë, për shkak të një borxhi droge me vlerë 4 milion dollarë. Në 15 Tetor 1976, Gambino vdiq nga një atak në zemër dhe kontrolli i familjes nuk shkoi atje, ku është më i mundshëm të shkonte, për zëvendësshefin Aniello Dellacroce, “Mr. Neil” (Zoti Neil), por për kunatin e Gambinos, Paul Castellanon, aleatët e Dellacroces mbetën të pakënaqur nga kjo lëvizje. Gjithsesi, Dellacroce i la gjërat siç ishin dhe vazhdoi të ishte sërish zëvendësshef i Castellanos tashmë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*FBI-ja “ngushton rrethin”*


Mbështetësit e Dellacroces mbetën të pakënaqur, duke menduar se Castellano e ka trashëguar pozitën e vet më shumë se sa e ka fituar atë. Castellano ruajti një pjesë të energjisë për të mbajtur nën kontroll mbështetësit e Dellacroces, duke përfshirë këtu dhe skuadrën e mirënjohur të Anthony Gaggi, “Nino”, dhe Roy DeMeo, e cila mendohet të ketë kryer diku tek rreth 10-15 vrasje përgjatë regjimit të Castellanos që nga vitet e fundit të 1970-ve, deri në mes të viteve 1980. Kur Castellano ishte akoma në krye, shumica e aktiviteteve të familjes operoheshin dhe kontrolloheshin në mënyrë jo zyrtare nga një katërshe e përbërë nga lideri i fuqishëm i distriktit të Garment, Thomas Gambino, “Tommy”, nga truproja dhe zëvendësshefi i ardhshëm Thomas Biloti, “Tommy”, dhe nga të fuqishmit liderë të zonës së Queens, Daniel Marino, “Danny”, dhe James Failla, “Jimmy Brown”, të gjithë rivale kryesore të John Gottit. Nuk ishte koha për acarime dhe argumenta brenda familjes, kur Byroja Federale e Investigimeve e kishte shënjestruar familjen Gambino si më të lehtën nga të pestat për t’u depërtuar. FBI arrin të përgjojë, në sajë të një përgjuesi të vendosur në llambën e tavolinës së kuzhinës së Castellanos, bisedat e shefit të familjes për disa aktivitete të jashtëligjshme dhe deri në fillim të viteve 1980, Castellano ishte i ngarkuar me një sërë akuzash. Ai deklaron se dëshironte që familjen ta merrte në dorë djali i Carlo Gambinos, Thomas. Në vitin 1983, dënohen 13 anëtare të familjes Gambino për trafikim droge. Në këtë grup përfshihej dhe vëllai i John Gottit, Gene, dhe shoku i tij i ngushtë, Angelo Ruggiero, “Quack Quack”, i cili e kishte nofkën kështu (Kuak-kuak), për shkak se nuk pushonte së foluri. Policia federale kishte faktikisht që në vitin 1980 që përgjonte telefonin e tij fiks. Ata e kishin Ruggieron të regjistruar në kaseta, ku bisedonte për biznese të familjes, trafikim droge dhe shprehje mallëngjyese për Castellanon. N.q.s. Castellano do e kishte marrë vesh që njerëzit e tij po trafikonin drogë, duke mos respektuar kështu rregullin e tij anti-drogë, Ruggieron do e kishin vrarë tashmë. Në bazë të ligjit, të pandehurit i lejohet të bëjë kërkesë për t’iu treguar kasetat e regjistrimit në ndihmë të mbrojtjes dhe kështu u bë megjithëse Dellacroce bëri të pamundurën për t’i manipuluar ato. Dellacroce ishte në këtë kohë i sëmurë me kancer, por me Ruggierion tepër të dëshpëruar për ndihmë, shoku i tij John Gotti i qëndron përkrah. Castellano këmbëngulte për transkriptet e kasetave, ose ai do të kërkonte heqjen qafe të Ruggerios dhe Gottit. Gotti e kuptoi që duhet të vepronte shumë shpejt dhe vdekja e Dellacroce në 2 Dhjetor 1985 i hapi atij rrugën për të shmanguar një pengesë si Castellano.


*John Gotti merr gjithçka në dorë*

Në 16 Dhjetor 1985, Bilotti dhe Castellano po shkonin në një mbledhje me kapon Frank De Ciço, kur ata u qëlluan nga 4 vetë të paidentifikuar gjatë një ore trafiku. Këta burra u njohën nga eksperti i bandave Jerry Capeci dhe u identifikuan më vonë si Angelo Ruggiero, John Carneglia, Vincent Artuso and Salvatore Scala, të cilët ishin paguar për vrasjet nga John Gotti. Gotti ishte shumë i njohur për kostumet e tij të qepura me dorë dhe kollaret e mëndafshta, dhe për daljen e tij para medias, ndryshe nga çdo shef Mafioz më parë. Ai e caktoi DeCiccon si zëvendësin e tij dhe rriti në detyrë Ruggiero, si kapo gjeneral, në krye të skuadrës së tij të vjetër. Në atë kohë, Salvatore Gravano, “Sammy the Bull”, supozohej të ishte i zgjedhur këshilltar.Gotti favorizonte takime me njerëzit kur dilte në vende publike me qëllim që aparatet e sigurisë (survejimit) të kapin imazhe vizuale të tij. Shtëpia e tij ne Hoëard Beach, Queens, shpeshherë shihej në televizor. Një nga komshinjtë e tij gjatë asaj kohe ishte John Favara, i cili u zhduk pas aksidentit me makinë, që i bëri djalit 12 vjeçar të Gotti-t, duke e lënë atë të vdekur. Një komshi tjetër ishte shoku i ngushtë dhe bashkëpunëtori i Gottit, Joseph Massino, “Big Joe” (Xho i Madh), i cili në fund të viteve 1980 njihej si zëendësshef i familjes Bonanno dhe një kandidat i fortë për të udhëhequr, që pas burgimit të shefit Philip Rastelli, “Rusty” (Rasti). Shumë shefa të familjeve ishin kundër kësaj jete që bënte Gotti, me daljet në televezion, takimet, ekspozimin e tepërta, veçanërisht ai i familjes Genovese, Vincent Gigante, “Chin” (Mjekra), një ish aleat i Castellanos. Ky i fundit, së bashku me shefat e e familjes Luçhese, Vittorio Amuso, “Vic”, dhe Anthony Casso, “Gaspipe”, vendosi të bënte një atentat për Gottin. Në 13 Prill 1986, një makine bombë, e bërë gati për Gottin, la të vrarë De Ciccon. Me sa duket, ideja e Gottit se ai ishte i paprekshëm (ai ishte i akuzuar nga federalët tre herë dhe kishte arritur të shpëtonte) kishte ardhur tani në një pikë që e bënte atë jo shumë të sigurt. FBI-ja arrin të gjejë një apartament në pjesën “Italia e Vogël”, të cilin e lëshonte një e ve e vjetër, ku shefat e familjeve bënin mbledhjet e tyre. Gotti ishte dëgjuar të planifikonte aktivitete kriminale dhe të ankohej ndaj “punëtorëve” të tij, veçanërisht Salvatore Gravanos, i cili, pasi kishte dëgjuar kasetat e përgjimit të federaleve, kishte pranuar të dëshmonte jo vetëm kundër Gottit, por edhe shumë gangsterëve të tjerë nga të pesta familjet. Në 2 Prill të vitit 1992, Gotti dhe këshilltari Frank LoCascio, “Frankie Loc”, u akuzuan dhe u dënuan me burgim të përjetshëm.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Familja që nga Gotti*

Gotti vazhdoi të udhëhiqte familjen që nga burgu, kurse operacionet ditore u lanë për detyrë kapove John D’Amico, “Jackie Nose” (Xheki Hundashi), dhe Nicholas Corozzo, “Little Nick” (Niku i Vogël). Corozzo ishte shumë afër emërimit në krye të familjes, por ai u dënua me 8 vjet burg. Djali i Gottit, John Gotti, “Junior” (I riu), mori kreun e familjes, por në 1998 edhe ai u akuzua dhe u dënua me 77 muaj në burg.

*Periudha post Gotti*

Kur Gotti vdiq në burg në vitin 2002, i vëllai i tij Peter, u bë shefi, supozohej përkrah D’Amicos, por pasuria e familjes nuk ishte më si disa dekada më parë, kur konsiderohej organizata kriminale më e fuqishme në botë. Peter Gotti u burgos gjithashtu në vitin 2003 dhe familja supozohet të ketë shkuar në duart e Nicholas Corozzos, Jackie D’Amico dhe Joseph Corozzo. Të gjithë ish rivalet e Joh Gottit morën përfundimisht familjen, më shumë për arsyet sepse të gjithë besnikët e Gottit ose u futën në burg, ose ishin akoma duke kryer dënimet e tyre, por dhe sepse Gotti, babai, vdiq në burg në 2002. Kështu, udhëheqësi i punëtoreve dhe kapua gjeneral u bë Michael DiLeonardo, “Mickey Scars” (Njeriu me shenjë), i cili i shndërroi evidencat e federalëve në prova të vërteta për t’u mbrojtur në seancat gjyqësore. Ai u detyrua të dëshmonte kundër gangsterëve të të pesta familjeve. Një nga mbështetësit e fundit të Gottit, DiLeonardo, dëshmoi kundër Peter Gottit dhe Anthony Ciccone, “Sonny”, nga 2003 deri në 2005, dhe u zhduk me ndihmën e Programit të Mbrojtjes së Dëshmitarëve. Në të njëjtën kohë, Sammy Gravano, zëvendësshefi i Gottit, ishte larguar nga programi në 1995 dhe ishte arrestuar dhe burgosur për operacione të shpërndarjes së drogave në një zonë nga Arizona deri në New York City në 2003. Gjatë të njëjtit vit, ai u dënua me 19 vjet burg, me dëshmi nga informatorë midis bashkëpunëtorëve të tij. Në 2005, Nicholas Corozzo dhe zëvendësi i tij i përjetshëm Leonard DiMaria, “Lenny”, u liruan nga burgu, pasi kishin kryer dënimin 10 vjeçar për mashtrime dhe falsifikime në Neë York dhe Florida. Në të njëjtin vit, ligji Amerikan e njohu Corozzon si shefin e familjes Gambino, vëllain e tij Joseph Corozzo si këshilltar, Arnold Squitieri, “Zeke”, si zëvendësshef dhe Jackie D’Amico si shef dhe një anëtar nderi së bashku me vëllezërit Corozzo. Që nga viti 2005 deri në 2007, autoritetet federale kishin arritur të kapnin kapitenet e familjes Gambino; Arnold Squitieri, Gregory DePalma, George DeCicco, “Butters”, Ronald Truçhio, “One Armed Ronnie”, Salvatore LoCascio, “Tore”, dhe Joseph Juliano, “Sonny”, duke përfshirë dhe shumë ushtarë dhe bashkëpunëtorë të tyre. Në 7 Shkurt 2008, autoritet federalë dhe Policia e Shtetit të New York-ut kapën të gjithë hierarkinë e familjes Gambino (bashkë/shefat Nicholas Corozzo, Jackie D’Amico, zëvendëshefin Domenico Cefalu, “Italian Dom” (Dom Italiani), dhe këshilltarin e familjes Joseph Corozzo) me një goditje të rëndë që preku dhe figura nga familjet kriminale Genovese dhe Bonanno dhe akuzoi shumë figura të krimit në Sicili. Për shkak të dënimeve, ka mbetur një boshllëk fuqie në familjen Gambino. Shumë mendojnë se shefi i familjes tashmë është besniku i legjendarit Castellano, Daniel Marino, “Danny”, si pjesë e Queens. I sapodalë nga burgu, Carmine Agnello sërish vëzhgohet në fshehtësi. Të Enjten, 7 Shkurt 2008, gjatë një operacioni në “Urën e Vjetër” FBI-ja arrestoi 54 vetë në New York City dhe rrethinat e qytetit, New Jersey dhe Long Island. Një juri federal akuzoi 62 njerëz për lidhje me familjen kriminale Gambino. Akuza që përfshijnë vrasje, trafikim droge, grabitje, dhe shumë krime të tjera. Për momentin, anëtarë të lartë të familjes Gambino, Jackie D’Amico, Josepj “Jo Jo” Corozzo, Domenico Cefalu, “Italian Dom”, duke përfshirë këtu dhe ushtarët Richard Gotti, “Richie”, dhe Vincent Gotti, “Vince”, janë të burgosur dhe po presin të dalin në seancë gjyqësore për të marrë dënimin që duhet të vuajnë. Gjithsesi, një kapo i njohur dhe zëvendësshefi Nicholas Corozzo, “Little Nick” (Niku i Vogel) një nga më të kërkuarit për këtë çështje, largohet nga shtëpia e tij në Long Island, i njoftuar më parë, konsiderohet ende i arratisur që nga arrestimi në 29 Maj 2008. Sot, FBI-ja dhe qeveria e SH.B.A. mendon se familja përbëhet nga 200 deri në 250 anëtarë. Ndërsa familja Gambino është për momentin më e madhja nga të gjitha familjet e tjera dhe anë një goxha influencë, ata nuk janë më të fuqishëm si më parë, në kohën e Carlo Gambinos dhe që nga vdekja e tij kanë patur një rënie graduale, më shumë si shkak i kohëve jo të qarta dhe plot nervozizëm të Paul Castellanos dhe John Gottit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Pasaporta e familjes “Gambino”*

_E emërtuar në sajë të Carlo Gombino-s



Në New York City dhe në zona si Staten Island, Long Island, Augusta, GA, New Jersey dhe Sunny Isles Beach, Florida.



E themeluar nga Vincenzo Mangano



Vitet aktive 1931- deri në ditët e sotme.



Territoret: Lagje të ndryshme në New York City dhe anembanë Amerikës.



Etnia: Italiane, anëtarë italo-amerikanë dhe kombësi të tjera si “bashkëpunëtorë”. Rreth 200-250 anëtarë dhe përafërsisht mbi 3000 bashkëpunëtorë.



Aktivitete Kriminale: Grabitje me dhunë, mashtrime, pastrim parash, vrasje, trafikim droge, kumar, prostitucion dhe vjedhje makinash.



Aleatët: Familjet Kriminale Genovese, Bonanno, Colombo dhe Luchese



Rivale: Banda të ndryshme gangsterësh në New York City ._


*Liderët e Tanishëm*

Nicholas Corozzo, “Little Nick” (Niku i Vogël)-kapo, ish rival i John Gottit dhe shef i familjes kriminale Gambino. Vëllai i këshilltarit Joseph Corozzo dhe shefi i tanishëm i kapove gjenerale, një nga të akuzuarit në çështjen e “operacionit të urës së vjetër”, por u largua para se të kapej dhe qe i lirë për rreth 4 muaj. Ai u shpall fajtor për korrupsion dhe u burgos në Metropolitan Correctional Center (MCC) dhe për akuza të ndryshme për vrasje me paramendim.



John D’Amico, “Jackie Nose” (Xheki Hundashi) – Kapo mori në dorë skuadrën e John Gottit në fillim të viteve 1990, që operonte në zonën e Queens dhe Brooklyn me vrasje, mashtrime dhe shumë aktivitete të jashtëligjshme. Për momentin, një shef në terren, ose shef i përgjithshëm, së bashku me vëllezërit Corozzo. I njohur si një nga më të kërkuarit pas “operacionit të urës së vjetër”, u shpall fajtor për shkak të një operacioni grabitjeje në Staten Island dhe në Gusht u dënua me 2 vjet burg.



Arnold Squitieri, “Zeke”, – zëvendëshef, kapo gjeneral për një kohë shumë të gjatë në familjen kriminale Gambino, dikur operonte në Manhattan, Queens dhe Brooklyn me trafik droge gjatë viteve 1980. Për momentin, ai është ngritur në detyrë si zëvendësshef i familjes. Squitieri u dënua për trafikim droge, kumar të jashtëligjshëm dhe evazion fiskal në 2006, dhe po kryen dënimin e tij 7 vjeçar në burg.



Joseph Corozzo, “Jo Jo”, – për momentin këshilltari dhe vëllai i Nicholas Corozzo, me hamendësi të kryerjes së kumarit ilegal dhe mashtrimesh të ndryshme në zonën e Manhattan dhe Queens. E ka mbajtur pozicionin e tij në familje që nga viti 1992 si ish rival i John Gottit. Edhe ky, i njohur në “operacionin e urës së vjetër”, së bashku me vëllain e tij, Corozzo u arrestua dhe u vu në arrest shtëpie në 8 Shkurt dhe në Gusht u dënua me 46 muaj burg.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*“Bosi spic”, kush ishte mafiozi John Gotti, njeriu i familjes “Gambino”*


Vetë agjentë të FBI-së do të deklaronin se, Gotti rrëshkiste si ngjalë, por edhe ai, Doni që kujdesej shumë për paraqitjen e tij të jashtme, nuk mund t’i shpëtonte drejtësisë. Më shumë se viktimë e përgjimeve të FBI-së, John Gotti, është konsideruar më tepër viktimë e ambicies së tij dhe obsesionit në rritje ndaj njerëzve që e rrethonin. Ai kishte një temperament violent, gjë që e afronte me shumë bosë të famshëm të mafies italo-amerikane, por nganjëherë temperamenti i tij e bënte që të mos kontrollonte fjalët e kjo dështoi se ishte fatale për karrierën e tij.

Salvatore Gravano, një ndër bashkëpunëtorët e vet më të ngushtë dhe në atë kohë “underboss” i familjes Gambino, nuk do t’i kishte dalë kundër nëse nuk do të dëgjonte se çfarë Gotti fliste për të në regjistrimet e FBI-së. Teoria përça e shkatërro e përdorur nga prokurorët e anti-mafias amerikane ku spikatin emrat e Rudolf Giulianit, prokuror i Përgjithshëm për Distriktin Jugor në New York në atë kohë dhe më pas kryebashkiak i NYC dhe kandidat republikan për president në vitin 2008. Gjithashtu, në atë grup dallohet edhe Michael Chertoff, që aktualisht është Sekretar për Sigurinë Kombëtare.

Problemi që bosi i familjes Gambino kishte krijuar, jo vetëm përmes trafiqeve të veta ilegale, por edhe përmes publicitetit në shtyp dhe më pas daljes në kopertinën e revistës “Times” angazhoi një grup të madh prokurorësh, ndër më të mirët për të shkatërruar një rrjet që po sfidonte sistemin e drejtësisë dhe po sillte kohën e Al Capones në mes të New York.

Personi që fitoi simpatinë e një pjese të publikut dhe urrejtjen e prokurorëve federalë dhe agjentëve të FBI-së ishte sërish një bir i një prej familjeve italo-amerikane. Prindërit e John Gottit ishin emigrantë të ndershëm që mundoheshin me të gjitha forcat të ndërtonin një të ardhme në SHBA.

John Gotti lindi në Bronx, NYC, më 27 Tetor të vitit 1940. Kur ai mbushi 12 vjeç, familja e tij u shpërngul në një lagje të vështirë në Brooklyn. Këtu Gotti mori rrugët dhe la shkollën kur ishte në klasë të tetë. Ishte kjo koha që Gotti nisi të lidhet me banda të ndryshme dhe të bëjë krime të vogla, duke u ngjitur lart në hierarkinë e botës së krimit. Në 1966, Gotti ishte lidhur me Familjen Gambino dhe detyra e tij për këtë familje ishte të rrëmbente kamionët me ngarkesë ose para, që vinin nga Aeroporti Kennedy. Për guximin dhe dedikimin që tregonte në këtë punë, ai u afrua shumë nga njeri prej numrave 2 të familjes Gambino, Aneillo Dellacroce dhe pas kësaj u duk qartë që, Gotti do të ecte në këtë grup të madh kriminal. Ai u arrestua në 1969 për rrëmbimin e një kamioni dhe u dënua vetëm me tre vjet burg.

Kur ai doli nga burgu, vazhdoi të njëjtën rrugë që kishte nisur, por në këtë kohë ai vendosi që të shtynte karrierën e tij më lart. Në 1973, Gotti mori përsipër të vrasë James McBratney, i cili ishte i lidhur me vrasjen e një nipi të bosit Carlo Gambino. I lidhur ose jo me vrasjen, Gambino mendonte se ai kishte gisht dhe Gotti duhej që ta zhdukte atë dhe ky i fundit ishte shumë i lumtur për ta bërë një gjë të tillë. Pas vrasjes, policia konkludoi se, Gotti e kishte kryer krimin, pasi kishin edhe dy dëshmitarë okularë, por në gjyq avokati i tij e menaxhoi shumë mirë situatën dhe shndërroi akuzën për vrasje me paramendim në vrasje të shkallës së dytë dhe ai u dënua vetëm me dy vjet burg.

Kur Gotti po kryente dënimin, bosi i familjes, Carlo Gambino, ishte i sëmurë në shtrat dhe kishte nisur të caktonte pasuesit e vet. Paul Castellano do të ishtë bosi i familjes mafioze që kryesonte të pesta familjet e mafies në Neë York. Gotti nuk u pajtua me një vendim të tillë, pasi ai dëshironte në këtë pozicion mbështetësin e tij Neil Dellacroce. Zemërimi i Gottit për një zgjedhje të tillë kurrë nuk do të shuhej, madje do të ishte kjo ndjenjë që do ta drejtonte atë drejt pushtetit.

Kur Gotti doli nga burgu, iu kthye sërish punëve të tij, por tashmë ai kontrollonte edhe shpërndarjen e drogës.

I zemëruar tashmë me Castellanon, Gotti do të përjetonte edhe një tragjedi familjare në vitin 1980, kur djali i tij, Frank, 12 vjeç në atë kohë, vdiq në një aksident. Ai ishte duke i dhënë biçikletës kur një nga banorët e lagjes doli nga një kthesë dhe në mënyrë shumë aksidentale e përplas Frankin e vogël dhe si shkak i përplasjes ai vdes.

Komshiu i Gottit u zhduk pa lënë gjurmë, madje edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk dihet se ku është trupi i tij dhe ditën që ai u zhduk, Gotti dhe bashkëshortja e tij ishin në Florida, kështu që askush nuk mund ta akuzonte atë për vrasje.

Edhe pse po ecte lart në hierarkinë e familjes Gambino, duke u graduar “capo” ai gjithnjë pa vetëm Neil Dellacroce si bosin legjitim të familjes. Nën mbështetjen e tij, Gotti vazhdoi që të kontrollonte tragtinë e narkotikëve. Castellano e dinte këtë dhe i kërkoi disa herë që të ndalte, madje ai tentoi që ta ç’gradonte apo deri edhe ta eliminonte Gottin, por ishte Dellacroce që gjithnjë dinte të vendoste paqen. Ndërkohë që nga ana tjetër, Gotti kërkonte që Dellacroce të ngrinte zërin, duke kërkuar pozicionin e tij si bos, por Dellacroce mundohej të mbante paqen dhe e këshillonte Gottin të qetësohej.

Në 1985 ngjarjet rrodhën drejt një pike të nxehtë, Castellano akuzohej përpara komisionit të antimafias ku prova të dala prej regjistrimeve nga përgjuesit e vendosur kudo, madje edhe në vilën e Castellanos, flisnin për trafik narkotikësh. Në këtë çështje ishin nën akuzë anëtarë të grupit që Gotti kryesonte. Pra, njëri duhej të eliminohej patjetër, pasi Castellano që i kishte kërkuar Gottit shpesh të ndalonte atë lloj trafiku, duke kërkuar që të nxirrte veten të larë do të shkarkonte çdo gjë mbi Gottin dhe njerëzit e tij. Ndërkohë që, Gotti nga ana tjetër po dyshonte se mos Castellano do të dorëzohej para presionit të FBI-së dhe mendonte se, Castellano ishte rreziku dhe duhej eliminuar me çdo kusht. Dellacroce ishte i vetmi që po mbante paqen në familje, duke qetësuar Gottin, dhe duke i kërkuar më tepër kohë Castellanos, por kur Dellacroce vdiq, në 1985 u duk qartë se përplasja mes Gottit dhe Castellanos, ishte pranë dhe Gotti godet i pari.

Pasi fitoi mbështetjen e krerëve të grupimeve të tjera të familjes Gambino, dhe në të njëjtën kohë, pasi mori edhe mbështetjen e tre prej katër familjeve të tjera mafioze në New York, Gotti, mblodhi një skuadër ekzekutimi dhe në 16 Dhjetor 1985 ai arrin që të vrasë Castellanon dhe zëvendësin e tij të ri Tommy Bilotti, përpara restorantit “Sparks Stake House” në Manhattan. Pas një aksioni të tillë, Gotti u bë bosi i ri i familjes Gambino.

Duke drejtuar familjen nga lokali i tij në Little Italy, Manhattan, Gotti tregoi bindshëm se, nuk ishte thjesht një gangster i nivelit të ulët, por një lider i vërtetë. Në gjyqet e shumta kundër tij ai kurrë nuk e përzuri median, por përkundrazi ai i donte ata. Ai e admironte jetën si gangster i famshëm. Ai pëlqente të dilte me një kostum 2000 dollarësh dhe të buzëqeshte përpara kamerave ose t’i jepte 100 dollarë një lypsi në rrugë.

Pasi fitoi shumë gjyqe (njëri madje falë një bakshishi që pagoi zëvendësi i tij Salvatore Gravano) ai u bë shumë i famshëm, madje në vitin 1986, ai doli në kopertinën e revistës “Time”. Ai ndjehej i pathyeshëm. Një Al Capone i ri.

Gjatë kohës që ai ishte në krye i kërkonte anëtarëve të tjerë të familjes që të mblidheshin së bashku dhe kur dikush e pyeti se mos një gjë e tillë mund të ngjallte dyshimet e policisë ai u përgjigj se nuk merakosej shumë për të. “Pse të kemi frikë? Jemi disa italianë që mblidhemi së bashku, është tradita jonë…”, u përgjigj Gotti.

Pas shumë vitesh përgjimesh, policia federale arriti që të vendoste përgjues në të gjithë lokalin e John Gottit, dhe pasi kishin shumë biseda u hodhën në sulmin final. Kur Gravano, zëvendësi i Gottit, dëgjoi bisedat që FBI ia serviri atij, dëgjoi edhe gjuhën e ligë dhe arrogante që Gotti përdorte pas shpinës dhe u ndje i kërcënuar. Për të mbrojtur veten Salvatore (Sammy Bull) Gravano vendosi që të bashkëpunojë me drejtësinë. Pas dëshmisë së Gravanos, fotove dhe përgjimeve fati i Gottit ishte shënuar. Në 2 Prill 1992 Gotti u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm për akuza të ndryshme ku përmblidheshin edhe pesë vrasje. Burgu ishte shumë i vështirë. Gotti kaloi më shumë se nëntë vjet në një burg të sigurisë së lartë ku duhej të rrije i mbyllur 23 orë në ditë. Si për ta bërë jetën e tij edhe më të rëndë, ai u sëmur me kancer. Megjithatë, ai vazhdoi të luftonte edhe kundër kancerit, kundër sistemit dhe policisë federale, pasi ai kurrë nuk dorëzohej.

Në 10 Qershor 2002, lufta e Gottit mbaroi. Ai vdiq nga kanceri në një klinikë për të burgosurit federalë në Springfield, Missouri. Një funeral i madh u mbajt në New York ku 130 anëtarë të familjes Gambino morën pjesë bashkë me familjarët dhe miqtë e tij.

Megjithatë, vdekja e tij u interpretua sikur John Gotti i shpëtoi dënimit edhe njëherë, pasi kaloi vetëm 10 vjet pas hekurave dhe në një moshë relativisht të re, vetëm 61-vjeç ai vdiq. Gerald Shargel që e përfaqësoi Gottin në disa seanca gjyqësore tha se, ai ishte shumë njeri i veçantë dhe fatkeqësisht ditët e fundit të tij u karakterizuan nga vuajtje të mëdha. “Unë e vizitova atë në një kohë shumë të vështirë. Ai sapo ishte operuar dhe ishte shpërfytyruar komplet, por kur ai nisi të fliste ishte i njëjti John Gotti, duke mos dashur t’i japë askujt kënaqësinë se ai po ankohej”, tha Shargel.

Ndërsa, avokati i famshëm i Gottit, i cili nuk u lejua që ta mbronte atë në gjyqin e fundit, Bruce Cutler tha: “Ju kurrë nuk do të shihni një njeri si John Gotti”.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Historia e një prej pesë familjeve më të mëdha mafioze të të gjitha kohërave

 “Colombo”, rënia dhe ringritja gjatë 100 viteve*


Familja Kriminale Colombo është një nga “Pesë Familjet” që kontrollon aktivitete të krimit të organizuar në New York City, Amerikë, në fenomenin kriminal mbarëkombëtar, të njohur si Mafia (ose Cosa Nostra). U njoh përkohësisht si “Familja Profaci.”


*Joe Profaci*

Kur Lufta e Castellammarese mori fund me vdekjet e Joe Masseriat dhe Salvatore Maranzanos në vitin 1931, Mafia Amerikane u rikonstruktua nga Charles Luciano, me pesë degë që formonin bazamentin e një ere të re bashkëpunimi ndërmjet bandave. Një nga degët, ose familjet, e formuar nga Familja Maranzano, drejtohej nga Joe Profaci, një njeri i urryer nga vartësit e vet se “ia mblidhte” të gjithëve dhe për taksat e larta të vëna për anëtarët e familjes. Nën udhëheqjen e Profacit, familja e bazuar në Brooklyn ndoqi të zakonshmet aktivitete të bandave, si shfrytëzim të punëtorëve, grabitje me dhunë, mashtrime dhe kumar. Të konsiderosh atributet dhe autoritetin, që ai gëzonte në radhët e të vjetrës Mafia Siciliane, është e çuditshme si Profaci nuk pati asnjëherë probleme serioze për udhëheqjen e familjes deri në fund të viteve 1950. Shumë prej “besnikëve” të stilit të vjetër të mafias, u vranë ose u nxorën jashtë loje, pasi Luciano riorganizoi bandën, por Profaci e mbajti kokën ulur dhe arriti të merrte në dorë një nga bazat e fuqishme të “Pesë Familjeve”, falë dhe lidhjeve të ngushta me liderin e një familjeje tjetër, Joe Bonannos.

*Vëllezërit Gallo*

Pas kësaj kohe, gjithsesi, zemërimi i disa prej “nën-degëve” të Profacit arriti kulmin dhe konfliktet serioze që do e ndiqnin familjen për dekada filluan herët. Personi me një sy dinak, Carlo Gambino filloi të acaronte gjërat për të bërë të mundur prishjen e aleancës Profaci-Bonanno, dhe Larry Gallo, Joey Gallo dhe Albert Gallo aprovuan nismat e Gambinos. Profaci kishte kohë që u merrte një pjesë goxha të madhe të fitimeve nga aktivitetet kriminale vëllezërve dhe durimit të tyre i erdhi fundi. Ndjenja e sëmurë u bashkëngjit dhe u forcua kur Profaci urdhëroi ekzekutimin e një anëtari të grupit të vëllezërve Gallo, Frank Abbatemarco, thjesht sepse nuk i kishte qëndruar besnik dhe nuk kishte respektuar pjesën e fitimeve që i takonte shefit të tij. Në shkurt të vitit 1961, Gallot rrëmbyen disa prej anëtarëve të rëndësishëm të familjes, duke përfshirë dhe zëvendësshefin Joseph Magliocco dhe kapon Joe Colombo. Në këmbim për lirimin e tyre, vëllezërit kërkuan ndryshime në mënyrën e ndarjes së fitimeve mes grupeve dhe në fillim Profaci u duk se pranoi, duke pasuar pastaj negociata mes rrëmbyesve dhe këshilltarit të Profacit, Charles Locicero. Por Profaci ishte thjesht duke fituar kohë përpara se të hakmerrej kundra vëllezërve Gallo. Anëtari i grupit të vellëzerve Gallo, Joseph Gioelli, u vra nga njerëzit e Profacit në Shtator dhe një tentativë për të vrarë Larry Gallo-n u ndërpre nga policia në një lokal në Brooklyn. Vëllezërit vendosin që do të sulmonin njerëzit e Profaci-t kudo që t’i shihnin ata, derisa kjo luftë e përgjithshme të mbaronte mes dy “grupimeve” të reja tashmë. Vellëzerit Gallo ishin iniciatorët e dy luftërave brenda për brenda Familjes Kriminale Colombo dhe të dyja përfunduan me humbjen e tyre.

*Vdekja e Profacit*

Për më të shumtën e kohës në vitet ’61-’62, udhëheqësit e familjeve të tjera (me përjashtim të Bonannos) po ngulmonin që Profaci të jepte dorëheqjen si kreu i familjes, për të mirën e saj. Shëndeti i tij ishte i dobët dhe, me sa duket, më 6 Qershor 1962 ai vdiq nga kanceri. Ai u zëvendësua si shef i familjes nga Magliocco, një njeri shumë i dhënë pas “hijes” së Profaci-t, dhe shumë nga neveria dhe urrejtja e vëllezërve Gallo, të cilët nuk kishin ndërmend t’i jepnin fund luftimeve vetëm sepse Profaci doli jashtë.



Dy nga mbështetësit kryesorë të Maglioccos, Carmine Persico, “Junior”, dhe një nga krahët e tij të djathtë, Hugh McIntosh, u vunë në shënjestër nga vëllezërit Gallo, por i mbijetuan atentateve respektive. Dhe kështu, Gallot po planifikonin sulme dhe vrasje të tjera në grupin e Maglioccos, por autoritetet kishin ide të tjera. Disa prej gangsterëve të skuadrës së Gallove u akuzuan për mashtrime dhe grabitje, dy anëtarë të tjerë u vranë me urdhër të Maglioccos, dhe “koka” e grupit, Joey Gallo, ishte për momentin në burg dhe i pamundur për të bërë riorganizimin e skuadrës së vet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Tradhtia e Maglioccos*


Me Gallot jashtë loje, Magliocco kishte mundësi të konsolidonte pozicionin e tij dhe të përqendrohej në menaxhimin e bizneseve të familjes. Gjithsesi, Joe Bonanno organizoi në fshehtësi për të vrarë udhëheqësit e tre familjeve të tjera, plan për të cilin Magliocco ishte përkrah aleatit të tij. Joe Colombo ishte i ngarkuar me organizimin e vrasjeve, por të bëjë planin aktiv ishte një ide goxha e keqe, dhe kështu shkoi të rrëfehej te Carlo Gambino dhe Tommy Lucchese për planet. Bonanno dhe Magliocco u thirrën para drejtësisë së “Komisionit” për të dëshmuar. Bonanno u arratis dhe qëndroi i fshehur, kurse Magliocco u ballafaqua me krimet e tij. Duke kuptuar se ai thjesht kishte ndjekur rrugën e Bonannos, Magliocco u dënua vetëm me një gjobë prej 50,000 dollarësh, dhe u detyrua që të jepte dorëheqjen si udhëheqës i familjes (ai vdiq jo shumë më vonë, nga shkaqe natyrale).


*Periudha Colombo*

Për besnikërinë që kishte treguar dhe sepse Gambino mendonte se do e kontrollonte atë nga mbrapa skenat, Colombo u emërua se shefi i ri i familjes në vend të Maglioccos. Për të hequr shenjat e një ish lideri, familja u pagëzua me emrin Colombo, edhe për të filluar një periudhë të re pas zilisë së Profacit dhe trajtimit të keq të njerëzve të tij. Në moshën 41 vjeçare, Colombo u bë lideri më i ri i një familjeje mafioze, si rezultat shumë vunë në pikëpyetje eksperiencën e tij. Dyshimi për aftësinë e tij i shtangu të gjithë kur u bë arrestimi i djalit të tij për akuza të zhvlerësimit të parasë. Colombo organizoi Ligën e të Drejtave të Italo-Amerikaneve për të mbrojtur italo-amerikanët nga çfarë shihte ai si paragjykime në duart e autoriteteve të ligjit Amerikan. Në një organizatë që e mbante veten të kushtëzuar dhe disi në fshehtësi, reklama që Colombo i bëri Mafias nuk u mirëprit. Përmes angazhimit të tij me Ligën, ai shpeshherë mund të gjendej, qëllimisht, në televizion dhe në shtyp, një vend ku një shef mafie e gjen zakonisht veten vetëm për t’u mbrojtur nga akuzat në gjykatë. Shumë do të pohonin se Colombot ishin një familje shumë e pasur dhe Pietro Moceo nga Bensonhurst erdhi si një nga më të pasurit dhe një nga liderët më të mëdhenj të aktiviteteve të familjes Colombo në të gjitha kohërat. Ai ishte një nga më të besuarit e të gjitha familjeve. Shkurti i vitit 1971 solli lirimin e Joey Gallo nga burgu. Katër muaj më vonë, Joe Colombo u qëllua dhe u largua në një gjendje relativisht të mirë, dhe dyshimi ra mbi Gallon. Në një garë makinash në pistën Colombus të Manhattan-it me 28 Qershor, Colombo u qëllua sërish me armë zjarri, ndërsa ai mundohej të çante mes turmës për të arritur në tribunë. Atentatori, një djalë i ri me ngjyrë, i quajtur Jerome Johnson, qëllohet më vonë dhe vritet nga njëri nga shoqëruesit e Colombos. Gallo ishte i dyshuari kryesor për organizimin e vrasjes, përgjithësisht sepse, kundër dëshirës së shumë prej kolegëve të tij në Mafia, ai kishte mbrojtur hapur vëllazërinë kriminale me ngjyrë të Harlem-it, duke menduar se ata ishin partnerë potencialë në zona të reja shumë fitimprurëse për bandën. Vincenzo Aloi, “Vinny”, u bë shef në veprim për një kohë të shkurtër, deri në lirimin e Carmine Persico, “Junior”.

Gallo u vra gjithashtu, në Shtëpinë Umberto të Midhjeve, në rrugën Mulberry më 7 Prill të vitit 1972.


*Familja nën Udhëheqjen e Persicos*


Duke pasuar luftën që bëri figura e rëndësishme e familjes, Joe Colombo (dhe në mënyrën e tij, Joe Gallo), familja kishte nevojë për një periudhë qetësie. Colombo nuk ishte në pozicionin për të udhëhequr familjen dhe lideri i saj u bë Thomas DiBella, një person shumë i zoti për të shmangur autoritetet që pas akuzave të tij për grabitje në vitin 1932. Colombo vdiq në vitin 1978, dhe DiBella e la postin për shkaqe shëndetësore në vitin 1977, duke lënë kështu një boshllëk në kreun e familjes Colombo. Megjithatë, Carmine Persico ishte rritur në tërësi brenda familjes dhe ishte e qartë se ai kishte aftësinë për të marrë kontrollin e familjes, por ai ishte burgosur dhe liruar shumë herë gjatë dekadës së mëparshme dhe ishte e paqartë nëse ishte ide e mirë që ai të merrte kreun e familjes. Pavarësisht, ai e udhëhoqi familjen që nga burgu me Gennaro Langellan si shefin në veprim, deri sa të dy ata u akuzuan për veprime masive të jashtëligjshme nga Akti i Organizatave për Korrupsion dhe Influencë të Veprimeve të Jashtëligjshme (RICO) gjatë mesit të viteve 1980, dhe u dënuan me 100 vjet burg gjatë nje seance gjyqësore të RICO-s në vitin 1987, e quajtur si Gjyqi i Komisionit të Mafias. Përgjatë kryerjes së dënimit me burgim të përjetshëm, asgjë nuk ndryshoi në kreun e familjes dhe Persico e drejtonte familjen Colombo nga qelia e tij në burgun federal të Californias. Ndërkohë, ai kishte një bashkësi shefash në veprim që i bënte vazhdimisht rotacion, duke përfshirë dhe kushëririn e tij Vittorio Orena, në fund të viteve 1980. Orena, megjithatë, shprehu dëshirën për të qenë shef në veprim i përhershëm. Dhe, kështu, një konflikt për kontroll lindi mes mbështetësve të Orenas (përfshin liderin e familjes kriminale Gambino, John Gottin) dhe besnikëve të Persicos. Një atentat i dështuar kundër Orenas bëri që shefi në veprim të thërriste ndërhyrjen e Komisionit – Këshilltari i Persicos, Carmine Sessa, i cili kishte udhëhequr atentatin kundër Orenas, u paraqit për të prezantuar shefin e tij. Me asnjë shenjë për konsensus ose një vendim nga Komisioni, kapiteni i Persicos, Gregory Scarpa, u zu në befasi për t’i bërë një atentat nga mbështetësit e Orenas më 18 Nëntor te vitit 1991, në makinë së bashku me familjen e tij, por Scarpat arritën të largoheshin pa plagosje. Mbështetësit e Orenas goditën përsëri dhe vranë një nga mbështetësit e Persicos, Henry Smurra. Përfundimisht, me njerëz të vrarë nga të dyja anët, policia ndërhyn dhe Orena, kapoja i tij Pasquale Amato dhe një numër i madh i besnikëve nga të dyja anët përfundojnë në burg. Në vitin 1993, Orena dhe Amato u dënuan gjithashtu me burgim të përjetshëm. Me klanin e Orenas efektivisht i rrëzuar, Persico shpall fitoren dhe vazhdoi udhëheqjen e familjes nga burgu.

----------


## [HD]

*Lidershipi i ditëve të sotme*


Carmine Persico, “Junior”, 77 vjeç, mbetet akoma në krye të familjes Colombo, tashmë shumë e dobësuar. Për momentin, ai ndodhet në një burg federal në North Carolina (Karolina e Veriut), por sipas disa raporteve, vendimet më të rëndësishme të familjes vazhdojnë të merren sërish nga “Gjarpri”. Djali i tij, Alphonse Persico, u përzgjodh për të marrë kreun e familjes, por ka qenë shpesh herë nën shenjestrën e autoriteteve dhe u akuzua në Dhjetor 2007, së bashku me zëvendësshefin e së ardhmes John DeRoss, sepse kishin urdhëruar vrasjen e William Cutolo në vitin 1999, një rival ky i familjes Colombo.



“Armiku i hidhur”, John Franzese, “Sonny”, mbi 90 vjeç, supozohet të jetë zëvendësshefi i Persicos. Franzese ka shpenzuar një kohë të gjatë të jetës së tij në burg dhe për momentin është me lirim me kusht, por kjo nuk e ka penguar atë të zërë një post të rëndësishëm në familje. Franzese u arrestua në Maj të vitit 2007 me akuza të thyerjes së lirimit me kusht, duke lindur këto nga disa takime të kryera me kapot gjeneralë të familjes Colombo dhe anëtarë të lartë të familjeve të tjera kriminale. Thomas Gioeli merret me angazhimet në rrugë, në terren. Jo shumë dihet për të, por ai ka kaluar një periudhë të shkurtër kohe në burg, gjatë karrierës së tij dhe ka qenë një aleat i grupit të Persicos gjatë luftës së familjes Colombo. Një kohë e gjatë dhe i shumë respektuari Vincenzo Aloi thuhet se është këshilltari i familjes Colombo. Forca e familjes sot është e paqarte, por familja ka shmangur largimin e anëtarëve dhe dënime të rëndësishme në vitet e fundit. Disa njerëz mendojne se familja kriminale Colombo po rindërtohet në qetësi dhe po mundohet të rifitojë të gjithë forcën e humbur.




*Pasaporta*


_Familja Kriminale Colombo



Emri sipas Joseph Colombo



Në New York City, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës



E themeluar nga Joseph Profaci



Vitet në aktivitet 1931-ditët e sotme



Territori- Lagje të ndryshme në New York City



Etnia- Italian, anëtarë atalo-amerikanë dhe etni të tjera si “bashkëpunëtorë”



Anëtarë- 100 deri 120 anëtarë të besës, përafërsisht 1200 bashkëpunëtorë



Aktivitet Kriminale- Mashtrime, pastrim parash, vrasje, grabitje me dhunë, kumar, kontrabandë cigaresh, dhe thyerje të tjera të ligjit.



Aleatët- Familjet Kriminale Gambino, Bonanno, Lucchese dhe Genovese



Shefat



1928–1962 — Joseph Profaci, “Don Peppino”



1962–1963 — Joseph Magliocco, “Joe Malyak”



1964–1971 — Joseph Colombo, “Joe C.”



1971– Joseph Yacovell (shef në veprim)



1971–1973 — Vincenzo Aloi, “Vinny”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1973–ditët e sotme — Carmine Persico, “Junior”, (shef) (nofka. “Gjarpri”) (i burgosur 1973-79, 1981-84, 1985-ditët e sotme)



1973– Joseph Brancato (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1974–1979 — Thomas DiBella (shef në veprim, dorëhiqet)



1981–1984 — Gennaro Langella, “Jerry Lang”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1985–1986 — Anthony Scarpati (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1986–1988 — Komitet Qeverisës me tre Persona (Kapot) Vittorio Orena, “Vic”, Joseph Russo, Benedetto Aloi, “Benny”, (të larguar më 1988)



1988–1992 — Vittorio Orena, “Vic”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur më 1992 gjatë luftës së familjes Colombo përgjatë viteve 1991-93)



1992–1993 — Joseph Scopo (shef në veprim, besnik i Orenas dhe i fundit që vritet në luftën e familjes Colombo)



1993–1994 — Komitet Qeverisës (Kapot) Theodore Persico, “Teddy”, Joseph Baudanza, Joseph Tomasello (të larguar me 1994)



1994–1998 — Andrew Russo, “Andy Mush”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1998–1999 — Alphonse Persico, “Little Allie Boy”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



1999–2003 — Joel Cacace, “Joe Waverly”, (shef në veprim, i burgosur)



2003–2007 — Carmine Persico, “Junior”, (shef, i burgosur), Thomas Gioeli, “Tommy Shots”, (shef në terren), John Franzese, “Sonny”, (zëvendësshef), Ralph Lombardo, “Ralphie”, (këshilltari në veprim), Paul Bevacqua (kapo gjeneral i skuadrës së Gioeli-t), (Franzese i burgosur në Maj të vitit 2007 për shkelje të lirimit me kusht)



2007–2008 — Carmine Persico, “Junior”, (shef i burgosur), Thomas Gioeli, “Tommy Shots”, (shef në terren), John Franzese, “Sonny”, (zëvendësshef) (i burgosur për shkelje të lirimit me kusht), Andrew Russo, “Andy Mush”, (zëvendësshef në veprim), Joel Cacace, “Joe Waverly”, (këshilltar, i burgosur), Ralph Lombardo, “Ralphie”, (këshilltari në veprim), Paul Bevacqua (kryekapo gjeneral dhe ndihmës i Gioeli).



2012–aktualisht — Andrew Russo, “Andy Mush”, (shef në veprim)_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Itali, sekuestrohen 700 mln $ pasuri të "Cosa Nostra"*


Palermo – Një gjykatë italiane ka urdhëruar konfiskimin e një seti pasurish të paluajtshme dhe të luajtshme, me vlerë më shumë se 700 milionë dollarë. Të prekura janë 12 kompani, 220 ndërtesa dhe vila, 60 mijë hektarë tokë, të cilat kanë lidhje me Giuseppe Grigoli-n, i cili njihet si kreu i ri i mafies “Cosa Nostra”. 

64-vjeçari Grigoli konsiderohet në Itali si “mbreti i supermarketeve” dhe është dënuar nga Gjykata e Apelit të Palermos me 12 vjet burg, pasi u shpall fajtor për bashkëpunim kriminal.

Vendimi është marrë nga Gjykata e Trapani-t (Sicili) dhe kjo është  një prej konfiskimeve më të mëdha që është ndërmarrë ndonjëherë kundër “Cosa Nostra-s”, sipas policisë. "Mbreti i supermarketeve" i menaxhonte nga burgu këto biznese. Ky “thesar” që sipas hetuesve është fryt i pasurive të akumuluara në rrugë të paligjshme dhe pastrimi parash të pista.

Ndërkohë sot në Milano, janë arrestuar djali dhe vajza i kujdestarit të vilës së Silvio Berluskonit në Arcore, që njihet gjithashtu si person i spikatur i Cosa Nostra-s në Milano.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [HD]

*Jeta reale e 10 mafiozëve më të mëdhenj të njerëzimit*

Në vitet ’90-të kronikat televizive ishin pushtuar nga “bëmat” e “Cosa Nostra”-s, vrasje dhe atentate të bujshme, që drejtoheshin nga kapot e mafias italiane dhe amerikane. “Shkëlqimi” i këtyre bosëve të krimit ishte pikërisht në ato vite dhe më pas gjithçka erdhi duke u zbehur. Hetimet e prokurorëve u thelluan dhe shkuan në arrestimet e anëtarëve të “vegjël” të kësaj organizate të frikshme, por e shkuan edhe më tej, me arrestimet e bosëve të mëdhenj.

Hetimet e Xhovani Falkones, Paolo Borselinos apo edhe njerëzve të tjerë të drejtësisë kryqëzuan mjaft kapo të “Cosa Nostra”-s që gjithmonë cilësoheshin si të fundit. Por në fakt fundi i këtij rrjeti mafioz nuk ka ardhur as sot e kësaj dite. Edhe pse në kronika të ndryshme thuhet “u arrestua i fundit”, gjithmonë është një “trashëgimtar” që do vazhdojë të mbajë të hapur rrjetin e “Cosa Nostra”-s. revista “Time” sjell historitë reale të dhjetë mafiozëve më të mëdhenj që ka njohur ndonjëherë njerëzimi në histori.

*10 – Semion Mogilevich*

Një nga 10 të arratisurit më të kërkuar nga FBI, Semion Mogilevich përbënte një figurë të rrezikshme. I quajtur “Zoti Mençuria” (ai ka një diplomë Ekonomiku), gangsteri mafioz, është kryetari i krimit të organizuar në Ukrainë; dhe që besohet nga agjencitë ndërkombëtare se është “bosi i bosave” të mafias ruse në botë. Ai ishte i përfshirë në gjithçka duke filluar nga një kompani me bazë në Pensilvani që mashtroi investitorët e Europës Lindore për një tregti gazi me një vlerë prej 150 milion dollarësh. Krimet e tij përfshijnë gjithashtu vrasje, tregti armësh dhe trafikim droge. Ai besohet se ka urdhëruar vrasjen e shumë kundërshtarëve të tij në botë. Mogilevich u arrestua në Moskë në 2008 për evazion fiskal; por në sajë të zgjuarsisë dhe dinakërisë së tij ai arriti të lirohej në vitin në vijim.





*9 – Al Kapone*

Nuk mund të mos përfshihej në listën e mafiozëve më të njohur në histori, personi që ka shumë mundësi të jetë në mendjen e të gjithëve: Al Kapone. Për vite të tëra dukej se ai ishte i pakapshëm nga ligji. Si kryetari i perandorisë kriminale italiane–amerikane në Çikago, ai ishte fajtor për krime të panumërta, duke filluar nga kumari dhe prostitucioni, kontrabanda dhe trafikimi i lëndëve narkotike, vjedhje, rryshfet dhe vrasje. Pavarësisht karrierës së gjatë kriminale, ai u bë më i njohur për Masakrën e Ditës së Shën Valentinit gjatë së cilës u vranë shtatë anëtarë të rëndësishëm të një bande rivale. Pavarësisht krimeve të shumta, ishte pikërisht krimi i tij më i vogël që çoi në arrestimin e tij: evazion fiskal. Krimi më i vogël – dhe dënimi i lehtë që jepej për të – bëri që ai të kalonte 7 vjet, 6 muaj dhe 15 ditë prapa hekurave.



*8 – Çarls “Lucky” Luciano*

Çarls “Lucky” Luciano ishte “babai” që lindi krimin e organizuar. Bosi i qytetit të New Yorkut ndërtoi modelin aktual të mafias legjendare, duke e shndërruar aktivitetin e vogël kriminal në një sipërmarrje operuese që siguronte përfitime të mëdha. Bashkë me ortakun e tij Meyer Lansky, Luciano krijoi dhe një bord drejtorësh. Bosi kriminal i familjes Gjenoveze hapi dyqane në lagjen juglindore të New Yorkut dhe filloi të shoqërohej me persona të ngjashëm me Frank Sinatrën, deri në momentin që prokurori amerikan Thomas Dewey akuzoi Lucianon me 62 akuza për ndjekje penale. Ai u ekstradua në Itali në 1946 dhe një vit më pas u shfaq sërish në Kubë. Por ai nuk e fitoi më asnjëherë statusin që kishte dikur dhe jetën duke i dhënë fund jetës që ai bënte dikur. Ai vdiq në 1962.



*7 – Pablo Escobar*

Gjatë adoleshencës, Pablo Escobar vidhte gurët e varreve dhe ua shiste ato kontrabandistëve në Panama. Ai u përfshi në biznesin e kokainës në 1970, në të njëjtën kohë që filluan operacionet e policisë kundra drogës. Falë ambicies së tij të palimituar, Escobar krijoi kartelin famëkeq Kolumbian, një sipërmarrje e fuqishme për trafikimin e drogës, që deri në 1980 kontrollonte më shumë se 80 përqind të kokainës që hynte në ShBA, duke e bërë atë një nga dhjetë njerëzit më të pasur në botë. Escobar ishte gjithashtu një nga kriminelët më të dhunshëm. Vdekja e tre kandidatëve për president, një përfaqësuesi ligjor, ministri të drejtësisë, më shumë se 200 gjyqtarëve, shumë gazetarëve dhe më shumë se 1 mijë policëve dhe qytetarëve të shumtë ishin rezultat i sundimit të tij.



*6 – Xhon Goti*

Ai është konsideruar gjerësisht si krimineli i fundit i stilit hollivudian, një njeri që shkonte në sallën e gjyqit dhe dilte sërish, i pafajshëm. “Zoti i modës” ishte bosi kriminal i familjes Gambino në mes të viteve ’80, dhe shpejt u bë i njohur si “Zoti Rezistenca” për shkak të aftësisë së tij për t’iu shmangur burgut. Akuzat, thuhej nga njerëzit e thjeshtë, nuk zgjidhnin gjë në rastin e tij. Kjo ishte deri në momentin që FBI–ja zbuloi një kryqëzatë të organizuar nga Goti, duke bërë që ai të arrestohej dhe të akuzohej për krime të ndryshme, duke përfshirë kontrabandë dhe vrasje. Eventualisht ai u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm në 1992 dhe qëndroi në burg deri në ditën e vdekjes së tij, të shkaktuar nga kanceri një dekadë më vonë.





*5 – Hisajuki Mashi*

Mafiozi i lindur në Kore, pati fillesat e tij në botën kriminale të Japonisë, pasi u vendos në Tokio pas Luftës II Botërore. Ai u bë një figurë e përhershme e “tregut të zi” dhe bëri emër në këtë fushë në gjithçka duke filluar nga turizmi dhe prostitucioni tek importimi i vajit. Ai themeloi bandën Tosei–kai, e cila arriti kulmin e saj në 1960. Organizata lejoi që Mashi të bëhej ndërmjetësi kryesor mes Japonisë dhe Koresë së Jugut. Shfrytëzimet e tij bënë të mundur që ai të merrte në posedim një shërbim detar që lidhte Japoninë me Korenë e Jugut në distancën më të shkurtër ndërmjet dy vendeve. Banda u shpërbë, por Mashi vazhdoi misionin e tij duke formuar dy organizata të tjera. Ai u tërhoq në 1980, i paprekur nga ligji dhe vdiq në 2002.



*4 – “Toni i Madh” Akardo*

Ai vdiq , nga shkaqe natyrore, në 1992, në moshën 86 vjeçare. Mafiozi i famshëm (ai mohoi të ishte i tillë) drejtoi bandën e Çikagos pas Al Kapones, dhe pas vdekjes së tij drejtori i Komisionit të Krimit në Çikago u shpreh se ky ishte “fundi i një epoke”. Ai ishte një nga personat që qëlluan me armë gjatë Masakrës së Shën Valentinit, dhe ishte i përfshirë në listën e armiqve të publikut në 1931. por ky ishte vetëm fillimi i një karriere të gjatë dhe të errët kriminale. Për dekada të tëra ai udhëhoqibandën e Çikagos, dhe pavarësisht arrestimeve të shumta për aktivitete që varionin nga vrasje dhe rrëmbim fëmijësh tek zhvatja, kontrabanda dhe kumari, ai nuk qëndroi asnjëherë në burg. Një dënim i dhënë në 1960 për evazion fiskal u rrëzua në apel: Toni i Madh (mesa duket ai kishte peshkuar një ton të madh) shpëtoi.



*3 – Salvatore Rina*

“Zotërinj, ju po bëni një gabim”, ishte deklarata që mafiozi siçilian Salvatore Rina u tha policëve, ndërkohë që u kap në janar të 1993 për krimet e kryera për më shumë se 20 vjet, si bos i mafias siçiliane. Ai kërkohej për vrasjen e më shumë se 100 personave të kryera gjatë kohës që ngjiste shkallët e karrierës kriminale. I njohur si “Toto”, thuhet se ai e nisi karrierën si vrasës me pagesë. Ai u arratis në 1969 pasi u akuzua për vrasje të trefishtë. Por kjo nuk e ndaloi atë që të vazhdonte aktivitetin kriminal dhe luftërat mafioze në Siçili në 1980, ku humbën jetën mijëra njerëz dhe arriti të vendosej në krye të organizatës. Në tetor të 1993, pavarësisht përpjekjeve për të pretenduar se po bëhej një gabim në identitet, Rina u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm; dënimi më i rëndë i dhënë në Itali.



*2 – Davud Ibrahim*

I shëndoshë dhe me mustaqe, është e vështirë të mendohet se Davud Ibrahim është një nga njerëzit më të rrezikshëm në histori. I konsideruar si kryetari i botës së krimit në Mumbi, u shndërrua nga të qenit një shantazhues klasik dhe kontrabandist ari në metropolin detar të Indisë në një njeri të përfshirë në një rrjet botëror terroristësh që përshin dhe lidhje me Al Kaedën. Ibrahim është i dyshuar potencial në një sulm terrorist në 1993, në Mumbai, ku u vranë qindra njerëz; dhe mund të ketë patur lidhje me sulmet e 2008 ndaj hoteleve luksoze dhe më të rëndësishme të Mumbait. Çfarë e bën më mistike figurën e tij, është pyetja e panjohur lidhur me vendndodhjen e tij – Inteligjenca Indiane dyshon se ai është në Pakistan, ndoshta në qytetin e Karakit, por ata e kundërshtojnë këtë deklaratë.



*1 – Ksie Kajping*

Me siguri keni dëgjuar për Kumbarin. Tashmë mund të njiheni dhe me Kumbarën. Në Kongkuing, një qytet i madh në Kinë, me një popullsi prej afërsisht 30 milion banorësh, Ksie Kajping ndikoi fuqishëm në vend, për shumë vite. Një operacion antikrim i Pekinit në Kongkuing, ndaj mafias në 2009 tregoi se si Ksie, për vite të tëra, kishte drejtuar marrëveshje ilegale kumari ndërkohë që ruante lidhjet me policinë lokale dhe zyrtarë qeveritarë. Ajo zotëronte makina dhe vila të shumta luksoze dhe krenohej për haremin e saj ku qëndronin 16 djem të rinj. Ksie, 46 vjeçare, që ngjan më shumë me një kryeinfermiere se një femër kriminele, eventualisht u dënua me 18 vjet burg. Historitë rreth pushtetit dhe fuqisë së saj u bënë pjesë e programeve të shumta mediatike

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Falcone ju vinte hakut atyre maskarenjeve
> 
> Sikur te kishim edhe ne nje Falcone


hahahahaha e forte kjo.........................

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

[BBISHA/ Historia mafioze e Toto Riina-s, bosi i bosave të Cosa Nostra-s

][/B]

Salvatore Riina i njohur nga të gjithë si “Totò”, lindi në qytetin e Korleones, në afërsi të Palermos, më 16 nëntor 1930.

Ai është bos i Mafia Siçialiane dhe u bë kapoja më i fuqishëm që pati njohur ndonjëherë historia e Italisë.

Ai mori pseudonimin “Bisha” (La Belva) prej natyrës së dhunshme dhe i Njëshi i shkurtër (L curtu) prej trupit të shkurtër. Gjatë karrierës së tij mafioze ka urdhëruar vrasjen e qindra personave.  “Tirana Observer” boton karrierën e mafioze të Rinës.

Dënimi i tij i parë i madh për të shërbyer iu dha në vitin 1949, kur ishte vetëm 19 vjeç, gjashtë vjet burg. Dënimi iu dha për shkak të vrasjes së një prej njerëzve të tij gjatë një zënke. Pas vdekjes së rivalit të tij, Riina u kthye në Corleone për të marrë një rol të rëndësishëm në shërbim të bosit Luciano Leggio. Në vitet e fundit klani Leggio u përplas me atë të Michele Navarra për dominim në vend, duke krijuar atë që më vonë do të quhet “lufta e Mafias”.

Toto Riina u arrestua përsëri në vitin 1963. Shërbeu disa vjet burg më pas u lirua pas dy gjyqeve kundër tij, të cilat u mbajtën respektivisht në Bari dhe Catanzaro. Gjatë kësaj periudhe u arrestua edhe Leggio, dhe Rinna zuri vendin e komandantit nga klani i korleonezëve.

Ai arriti të ngrinte sërish pushtetin ekonomik e financiar falë trafikut të drogës dhe tenderave në punimet e ndërtimit.

Pas pak kohe hoqi qafe  bosin Stefano Bontate dhe mori të gjithë pushtetinn në organizatën e Koza Nostras. Urdhëroi disa vrasje dhe në këtë periudhë organizoi një fushatë agressive kundër shtetit.

Më 15 janar 1993, Riina kapet nga Forcat Speciale të Karabinierëve, dhe tani bosi i mafies ka mbi shpatulla dy dënime me burgim të përjetshëm.

Arrestimi i tij u bë në qendër të Palermos, në kryqëzimin e parë të vilës së tij, ku Riina kishte kaluar 25 vite arrati.

Ai u mbyll në një burg të veçantë në Sardenjë, ku qëndroi deri në vitin 1997. Më vonë u transferua në burgun e Askolit ku futen personat që kanë kryer krime të rënda.

Më 12 mars 2001, atij iu hoq dënimi me izolim, duke lejuar mundësinë që të takonte dhe njerëz të tjerë, pra të priste vizita.

Sot ka disa procese të vazhdueshme për krime të tjera, për të cilat ofrojnë dënime tjera të përjetshme.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Arrestimi



Më 15 janar 1993 në Palermo u arrestua shefi historik i Cosa Nostras siciliane, krimineli më i kërkuar në botë deri atëherë, Salvatore Riina. Ky i fundit është cilësuar edhe si mafiozi më i madh që ka pasur historia e mafias. Arrestimi i tij erdhi si rezultat i një hetimi të karabinierisë, Palermos dhe konkretisht i një skuadre speciale, në krye të të cilës ishte kapiteni Serxho De Kaprio, i mbiquajtur Ultimo, që do të finalizohej me kapjen e bosit të bosëve. Pas arrestimit të Riinas, falë punës së karabinierisë, Policisë dhe sidomos Prokurorisë së Palermos e Kaltanisetas do të bëhej e mundur identifikimi dhe kapja e të tjerë shefave mafiozë si Benedeto Santapaola, Leoluka Bagarela, Xhovani Bruska, Pietro Alieri, Salvatore Kancemi, Antonino Xhufre, Rafaele Ganci, Bernardo Provencano, Salvatore Lo Pikolo, etj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Rruga drejt mafias

Rreth jetës së Salvatore Riinës dhe familjes së tij, ende ka mistere. Për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e tij janë bërë shumë filma, ku më i spikaturi ka qenë seriali “Il capo dei capi”.

Riina lindi në fshatin Korleone në vitin 1930 dhe veprimtaria e tij si “njeri i nderuar” fillon një ditë vere të vitit 1958, kur në afërsi të fshatit të tij, Luciano Lixho, masakron me plumba mitralozi, drejtorin e spitalit, doktorin Mikele Navarra, i cili ishte shefi i mafies në vend. Në krah të Lixhos, qëlluan edhe një grup të rinjsh, midis të cilëve ishte edhe Salvatore Riina. Fillimisht Riina ishte mëkëmbës i Lixhos, shef i plotfuqishëm i Mafies Korleoneze, i cili zëvendësoi Navarren. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai ka bashkëpunuar me Bernardo Provencanon.

Salvatore Riina fillon të bëhet shumë i pushtetshëm pas rënies së bosit të “korleonezëve”, Luciano Lixho, i cili arrestohet në maj të vitit l974. Pushteti i don Toto-s, sikundër zbulojnë disa të penduar, arrin deri në SHBA ku në pak vite, bosi korleonez ia arrin të lidhë aleanca me disa nga “familjet” më të pushtetshme të Cosa Nostras amerikane.

Për pushtetin e Riinas, fliste në hetimet e tij edhe prokurori Xhovani Falkone. Këtë e bën pas rikthimit nga udhëtimi i shkurtër në SHBA, ku kishte shkuar për të takuar prokurorin e Neë Yorkut, Rudolf Xhuliani dhe prokurorin e Manhattanit, Ricard Martin.

“Por shefi i Cosa Nostras nuk ishte më Luciano Lixho, por Salvatore Riina. Është ai, që nga vendi i arratisjes, drejtonte trafiqet më të mëdha të drogës në gjysmën e Botës. Dhe është gjithmonë ai prapa çdo ngjarje të përgjakshme” kishte shkruar Falkone.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

